# Official NXT Discussion thread 8/31 **SEASON 2 FINALE**



## Hiplop

KAVAL KAVAL KAVAL


----------



## Duberry

I'm leaning towards wanting KaVal to win but i voted for Riley earlier in the week not that it will make a difference as KaVal will win the vote anyway.


----------



## ToddTheBod

I like how Season 1 they were fighting for contracts and a title shot. Now this season they seem to just "Who will be the next break out star?"

Despite last week being the worst episode of the season, NXT 2 has been a far better watch then NXT 1. They gave all the guys a decent chance to make it.

I'd really enjoy Riley winning it all. He is the only one of those guys I can see as a future champion. Period. But I guess it will either be him or Kaval. No way McGillinobody takes it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

I personally am not worried who wins but whoever gets the title shot will be definitley up one rung on the others.


----------



## ADR LaVey

I wouldn't be surprised if they follow the same format like in the Season 1 finale. Have the eliminated rookies give their opinion about who should be eliminated and then have a triple threat match with a pro's poll immediately following it. 

Hopefully Riley wins it but Kaval would be fine as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

I am still saying Hennig wins this thing, I totally hope so because Kaval will probobly stay around either way like Bryan did and I really hate Riley.


----------



## Notorious

I voted for Riley but I'm 97.5% sure Kaval will win NXT2, all signs point to him.

Just like on the NXT1 finale all signs pointed to Wade Barrett


----------



## Hiplop

i hope kaval wins... but riley would be fine i guess.. as long as hennig doesnt win im fine


----------



## hazuki

Lets Go Kaval!


----------



## BambiKiller

The Warrior shall get his Way.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'll be happy with whoever wins as long as it's not Kaval and not McGillicutty. :side:

Unfortunately, it'll be Kaval and Riley's career will be shot to hell.


----------



## Dug2356

Im Fine with either 3 Winning really. 

If it was my show it would go Kaval > Riley > McGuillety.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

I'll be the odd one out here so far and say that I'm pulling for Hennig. 

Either way, all three of these guys are making the WWE roster, so I'm not sure it matters all that much.


----------



## MysticRVD

It'll definitely be Kaval or Riley. I like both though I'd like to see Riley win but I can't see that happening unfortunately.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I think it's gonna be Kaval winning with McGillicutty coming in 2nd, and Riley coming in 3rd.

They've been saying how much Riley is the "total package", I think it would be funny to see him knocked off his high horse.

Kaval's been consistently good all season. Other guys have had up and down weeks, but he's been steady.


----------



## just1988

I'm happy with any of these guys winning it really, would I be right in thinking it airs in 15 minutes?


----------



## MysticRVD

Hour and 10min from now


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Should be a fun show regardless. Great mix of rookies left (all completely different) and a very strange mix of pros that still have players in the game. I'll be curious if the Nexus gets involved at all, and it'll be interesting to see how far Cole takes his hatred of Kaval/pseudo-heel behavior in the season finale. 

The only thing I'm NOT looking forward to? All the bitching that is going to follow no matter who wins. Because the WWE got it all wrong, they buried Riley/Kaval/Hennig's career, Riley/Kaval/Hennig didn't deserve to win, and Riley/Kaval/Hennig got screwed.


----------



## MysticRVD

Hope we get to see the pro/rookies for next season too


----------



## Deacon of Demons

To be completely honest, I really don't get why everyone is so incredibly high on Alex Riley. I wouldn't say I don't like the guy, cuz I do in a way but he has not done ONE thing to really stand out this season. Is is good on the mic? Yea he's good, not great but good. Is he good in the ring? Yea, he's good, again not great, but good. To me, Riley hasn't done anything to deserve to win, he hasn't made an impact to me and he hasn't been very memorale imo. To me Watson and Harris made more of an impact and were much more memorable than Alex Riley. They both impressed me much more than Riley did, Riley hasn't really impressed me at all. I'm sure some of you will say, "Well watch his FCW matches, then you'll see how good he is." This thing is, I have checked out some of his FCW matches, and again I will admit, yea he's good, but he's nothing great, he's nothing special.

Kaval should win season 2. Kaval became the most over "rookie" throughout the season, and even though he jobbed a lot, I felt his matches were the best throughout the season. The only thing that makes me doubt Kaval winning season 2 is Kaval doesn't need to win, he's gonna become huge either way, he's an awesome talent and is already over.

Alex Riley, he needs the win more, I don't think he deserves it because like I said, he has yet to do anything to really impress me. However, His highschool jock/bully gimmick is only gonna get him so far, he needs the win to get a decent push, if he doesn't win, he won't get the big push. 

Who I want to win - Kaval, doesn't need it but deserves it.

Who will win - Alex Riley, doesn't deserve it but needs it.


----------



## Shivaki

I like all 3 guys to be honest. While Barrett was predictable to win Season 1, it actually is difficult to guess who will win season 2. My guess is Hennig winning because the other two seem more of an obvious choice and they have something to fall on, Hennig doesn't.

Should be a good show regardless who wins.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

MysticRVD said:


> Hope we get to see the pro/rookies for next season too


Seems like it'll be that way according to Jamie Keyes' twitter feed. 

("In Albany waiting for the season finale of NXT 2 and the introductions of the rookies/pros for NXT 3!!! This is going to be a BIG NIGHT!!")


----------



## just1988

MysticRVD said:


> Hour and 10min from now


Ahh shit, I dunno if I can be bothered staying up till then, although I've still got last weeks ep to watch, hmmm. I'll see how things go, I wanna see the finally but dunno if I can hack it 2 nights in a row.


----------



## Dub

Hmm wouldn't it be cool if there was a match with Riley vs Kaval or Michael only to have Daniel cost him the match, thus furthering the feud with Miz. And then once Miz drops the belt, there can be a bryan/riley program.


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hmm wouldn't it be cool if there was a match with Riley vs Kaval or Michael only to have Daniel cost him the match, thus furthering the feud with Miz. And then once Miz drops the belt, there can be a bryan/riley program.


No, it wouldn't be. Sticking him in midcard hell is not "cool".


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Pyro™ said:


> No, it wouldn't be. Sticking him in midcard hell is not "cool".


Your opinion is that Riley should immediately be in the main event/wwe championship picture? 

(I'm not (yet) criticizing that opinion, I'm just clarifying to make sure I have that right.)


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> No, it wouldn't be. Sticking him in midcard hell is not "cool".


why not? This would leave Miz to go to the next step and it can lead to riley winning the us belt. I would love to see the bragging between those two about being champs.


----------



## Twister Of Fate

Let's go Riley!

I'm actually kind of excited about tonight's show and seeing who wins. I guess I would be alright with Kaval, but I'll be pissed if Riley loses. The guy is the total package and besides, it helps to put The Miz (the greatest coach in NXT history) over even more if his rookie wins NXT. 

Kind of excited to see who will be the pros and rookies for season 3 as well.


----------



## Kratosx23

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Your opinion is that Riley should immediately be in the main event/wwe championship picture?
> 
> (I'm not (yet) criticizing that opinion, I'm just clarifying to make sure I have that right.)


Yes. And to cap it off, I'm sticking with the opinion that none of the 14 (so far) NXT losers will ever become a world champion, only the winners will.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> why not? This would leave Miz to go to the next step and it can lead to riley winning the us belt. I would love to see the bragging between those two about being champs.


Read the above.


----------



## Hiplop

KAVAL...  only 45 mins


----------



## Schultz

Pyro™ said:


> Yes. And to cap it off, I'm sticking with the opinion that none of the 14 (so far) NXT losers will ever become a world champion, only the winners will.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the above.


I'd say Skip Sheffield has a very high chance of being one of the NXT losers to become world champion.


----------



## Kratosx23

8 Ball said:


> I'd say Skip Sheffield has a very high chance of being one of the NXT losers to become world champion.


Sheffield? 

No way. I don't think any of them will be, but IF one of the losers did become a world champion, it would only be Riley or Gabriel. None of the others have the attention placed on them for it.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Pyro™ said:


> Yes. And to cap it off, I'm sticking with the opinion that none of the 14 (so far) NXT losers will ever become a world champion, only the winners will.


So you don't think that he has to prove anything else? You believe that what he's done in FCW that extremely few WWE fans have seen merits throwing him into the world title hunt? Or better yet, based on the quality of his matches during NXT? 

You don't think that he should have to wrestle any veterans to get established whatsoever or to pick up (or heighten, depending on how you look at it) the skills that he needs to put on a WWE match? 

That's... interesting, to me, I suppose.


----------



## Kratosx23

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> So you don't think that he has to prove anything else? You believe that what he's done in FCW that extremely few WWE fans have seen merits throwing him into the world title hunt? Or better yet, based on the quality of his matches during NXT?
> 
> You don't think that he should have to wrestle any veterans to get established whatsoever or to pick up (or heighten, depending on how you look at it) the skills that he needs to put on a WWE match?
> 
> That's... interesting, to me, I suppose.


First off, I don't care about in ring ability. If I did, I'd want Kaval to win. Secondly, Sheamus and Barrett didn't have to do anything...


----------



## Dub

Riley can still be champ if he loses, it can easily make it. Michael and to an extent Kaval need the win more.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, we'll have to disagree. I don't agree with that opinion at all, I don't agree with any loser ever making it big. In fact, losing to 2 guys like that, guys who don't normally become major stars in WWE would just solidify that WWE has no faith in him.


----------



## Dug2356

Pyro™ said:


> Sheffield?
> 
> No way. I don't think any of them will be, but IF one of the losers did become a world champion, it would only be Riley or Gabriel. None of the others have the attention placed on them for it.


Daniel Bryan ?


----------



## Dub

I think with all the high praise riley gets from management I'm sure he'll have a secure spot on the roster.


----------



## Kratosx23

Dug2356 said:


> Daniel Bryan ?


Yeah, him too. I just forgot about him because he's been off tv for so long prior to SummerSlam.

I don't see him ever becoming a world champion either, though. Just Barrett and whoever of the 3 wins tonight.



> *I think with all the high praise riley gets from management* I'm sure he'll have a secure spot on the roster.


Proof, please.

And no, it won't alter my stance, but I want to see it regardless.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, him too. I just forgot about him because he's been off tv for so long prior to SummerSlam.
> 
> I don't see him ever becoming a world champion either, though. Just Barrett and whoever of the 3 wins tonight.


No disrespect, but I hope you are wrong. I would love to see a program with Bryan and Punk for the belt.


----------



## Kratosx23

No disrespect recieved. I hope an NXT loser does win the world title so I can alter my stance on Riley's impending loss tonight.

I'm not a Bryan mark but I wouldn't mind him winning the title.


----------



## Schultz

Pyro™;8791629 said:


> Sheffield?
> 
> No way. I don't think any of them will be, but IF one of the losers did become a world champion, it would only be Riley or Gabriel. None of the others have the attention placed on them for it.


Well, he was pretty much billed as Barrett's right hand man in the Nexus, and was getting a lot of exposure. Meh, it just seems like WWE have plans for him to eventually be their man monster heel.

Regardless of whether Riley loses or not, I still have the faith that he'll be a world champion.

In actuality, I see these NXT guys as future world champions, whether it be permanent fixtures, transitional or one offs:

Barrett (Goes without saying)
Riley
Sheffield
Kaval
Bryan

And possibly, Gabriel and Tarver.

But still, I definitely see Riley as a future world champ, regardless of whether he wins or not.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Pyro™;8791645 said:


> Well, we'll have to disagree. I don't agree with that opinion at all, I don't agree with any loser ever making it big. In fact, losing to 2 guys like that, guys who don't normally become major stars in WWE would just solidify that WWE has no faith in him.


I think you're putting WAYYYY too much emphasis on what winning NXT means. Keep in mind that the VAST majority of WWE fans do not watch NXT. It's just a competition to get exposure to some rookies. 

Do you remember tough enough? How many of the winners of those competitions are still around in WWE (none)? And yet, how many of the other contestants are still around? A few. 

These competitions don't mean anything, nor does winning them.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

I'd like to pour some of my 40 Oz. of Magnum on the curb for Mike McGillisucky. This one goes out to Kofi's dead homie.


----------



## Kratosx23

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I think you're putting WAYYYY too much emphasis on what winning NXT means. Keep in mind that the VAST majority of WWE fans do not watch NXT. It's just a competition to get exposure to some rookies.
> 
> Do you remember tough enough? How many of the winners of those competitions are still around in WWE (none)? And yet, how many of the other contestants are still around? A few.
> 
> These competitions don't mean anything, nor does winning them.


Tough Enough was never built up like NXT was. It was always viewed as a joke, it was a seperate show outside of WWE programming, but affiliated with WWE, the winner got nothing out of winning and was never built up, and etc.

Maybe I am putting too much emphasis on winning the competition, but I got my hopes up that WWE would give Kennedy and Christian world titles and they didn't. I'm staying realistic and not going for a hat trick.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™;8791666 said:


> No disrespect recieved. I hope an NXT loser does win the world title so I can alter my stance on Riley's impending loss tonight.
> 
> I'm not a Bryan mark but I wouldn't mind him winning the title.


I really think you can get an idea of who WWE wants and who they dont.

Bryan got team with Miz which lead to people talking about him and have Cole focus so much on him.

Riley got team up with Miz which makes riley relevant and gets him exposer to the "universe"

Kaval got team with Laycool which got the immediate attention of fans and curios to see what will happen.

Wayne got team with Jericho which at the time was the world champion and got him face time on Raw.


----------



## Swag

ToddTheBod said:


> Despite last week being the worst episode of the season, NXT 2 has been a far better watch then NXT 1. *They gave all the guys a decent chance to make it.*


Titus O'Neil begs to differ.


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I really think you can get an idea of who WWE wants and who they dont.
> 
> Bryan got team with Miz which lead to people talking about him and have Cole focus so much on him.
> 
> Riley got team up with Miz which makes riley relevant and gets him exposer to the "universe"
> 
> Kaval got team with Laycool which got the immediate attention of fans and curios to see what will happen.
> 
> Wayne got team with Jericho which at the time was the world champion and got him face time on Raw.


Yeah, I can tell who, of the 16 rookies, WWE likes the most and he's one of the big ones, top 3 or 4, but that doesn't mean world champion. They may want him as a useless midcarder who'll never achieve anything important, and will only have IC/US title reigns, but if he doesn't win, not as a world champion. Not as somebody important to the show.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, I can tell who, of the 16 rookies, WWE likes the most and he's one of the big ones, top 3 or 4, but that doesn't mean world champion. They may want him as a useless midcarder who'll never achieve anything important, and will only have IC/US title reigns, but if he doesn't win, not as a world champion. Not as somebody important to the show.


well that is arguable, so we just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## perro

Pyro what makes u sure hes gonna lose

[ think hes gonna lose to cause kaval is over and the other guys arent]

but what changed your mind?


----------



## DrEndlessDennis

No question about it, Riley takes it. He's the only one who can be credible in the main event scene right away. He got a lot of heat last week...


----------



## Prospekt's March

I can't decide to vote between Kaval and Riley...


----------



## Kratosx23

perro said:


> Pyro what makes u sure hes gonna lose
> 
> [ think hes gonna lose to cause kaval is over and the other guys arent]
> 
> but what changed your mind?


Nothing changed my mind. I've said he was going to lose from day 1. I just went from saying Hennig would win to that Kaval to win because Hennig has no momentum and jobbed out to Zach Ryder. Not once did I ever say Riley was winning NXT.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis

The commercial for it just came on. "Only one rookie will win and get the opportunity at a championship at a pay per view" that alone makes me think Riley.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> Nothing changed my mind. I've said he was going to lose from day 1. I just went from saying Hennig would win to that Kaval to win because *Hennig has no momentum and jobbed out to Zach Ryder*. Not once did I ever say Riley was winning NXT.


:lmao I forgot about that


----------



## ADR LaVey

DrEndlessDennis said:


> No question about it, Riley takes it. He's the only one who can be credible in the main event scene right away. He got a lot of heat last week...


I agree. I can't picture the other two in a world title match; even if it's a fatal 4-way. Kaval's cool but he isn't world championship material.


----------



## OldschoolHero

Wouldnt it be something if Kaval won this thing and blossomed into a relationship with Layla. Then at the unification match for the womens belts, Michelle McCool beats melina and then turns on Layla because shes a bitch? Then Kaval being the Gent he is, gives her his title shot to face Michelle. It doesnt make alot of sense but it could work.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> Nothing changed my mind. I've said he was going to lose from day 1. I just went from saying Hennig would win to that Kaval to win because Hennig has no momentum and jobbed out to Zach Ryder. Not once did I ever say Riley was winning NXT.


u sure cause i could of sworn u said riley was going to win at some point....



ADR LaVey said:


> I agree. I can't picture the other two in a world title match; even if it's a fatal 4-way. Kaval's cool but he isn't world championship material.


I disagree since kavals finisher looks lethal on u no mater what the size u are, and u haven't seen him as heel


----------



## Kratosx23

I agree that Riley is the only one that I can actually see in a PPV title match because he just has the look that the others don't and the all around skillset, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I still think the entire point of the fake 50% fan poll happened with the design of having a face winning.



> u sure cause i could of sworn u said riley was going to win at some point....


Well, I doubt it. If I did, it was probably just a "well, maybe this type of scenario would happen..." or something. I didn't seriously consider it.


----------



## Duberry

ADR LaVey said:


> I agree. I can't picture the other two in a world title match; even if it's a fatal 4-way. Kaval's cool but he isn't world championship material.


They don't have to go after a world title i think Kaval will win and take the i.c championship of Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23

The rookies have made it clear they want the world title. I don't know if Kaval ever said that but Riley and Hennig did, so did Barrett. Nobody realistically chooses a midcard title when they can skyrocket to the top. Either they get lucky and win the WWE title, or they lose and go into the IC/US title division *anyway*. It isn't hard to win those belts, they're nothing.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

we're gonna see the season 3 wrestlers tonight, right??


----------



## ADR LaVey

Pyro™ said:


> I agree that Riley is the only one that I can actually see in a PPV title match because he just has the look that the others don't and the all around skillset, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. I still think the entire point of the fake 50% fan poll happened with the design of having a face winning.


Going by that, then it's Kaval. He's the biggest face from season 2.



SJFC said:


> They don't have to go after a world title i think Kaval will win and take the i.c championship of Ziggler.


Why would you go after the IC title when you could go after the world?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I disagree with the statement that none of the losers from NXT can ever be World Champion.

There's only 1 Tough Enough winner that's still currently employed by the WWE, John Morrison. Just because you win the show, doesn't mean you're gonna be around long.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> The rookies have made it clear they want the world title. I don't know if Kaval ever said that but Riley and Hennig did, so did Barrett. Nobody realistically chooses a midcard title when they can skyrocket to the top. Either they get lucky and win the WWE title, or they lose and go into the IC/US title division *anyway*. It isn't hard to win those belts, they're nothing.


a "Scenario" can happen easily thogh


----------



## Dub

here we go!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Mcgillicutty to be eliminated first tonight.

Then i have no idea, i want riley to win but i'm expecting kaval to win


----------



## perro

i hate that "wild and young" has grown on me


----------



## Thrawn3d

Kaval has all the momentum going into this. 

Would be happy with either him or Riley as the winner though.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

McGillicutty can fuck right off.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Here we go. And Cole please keep your orgasms to yourself if Miz does something what you consider awesome.


----------



## Evilerk

If Riley comes in second...don't worry..Cole will give him a reach around


----------



## doctorj89

"Both members of the Cole Miners" lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

ADR LaVey;879181
Why would you go after the IC title when you could go after the world?[/QUOTE said:


> Because it's an easier goal to obtain. Also, Pro Wrestling doesn't have to make sense all the time.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Jamie Keyes>Ashley Valence


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

What happened to the other broad?


----------



## Swag

Ashley? I thought she was Jamie Keys?


Morrison lost his beard


----------



## Dub

lol at miz getting a special entrance


----------



## Nuski

RILEY AND MIZ


----------



## doctorj89

The Striker said:


> What happened to the other broad?


They returned her to the Generic Hot Woman Store.


----------



## Kratosx23

Riley is definately losing, they're hyping him too much. *sigh*


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Kaval!! Damn Layla is looking good tonight.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Haha... Cole just called the Miz "The Rex Ryan of NXT" and then, the "Greatest Coach in NXT history." 
... Rex Ryan never has been and never will be the greatest coach in NFL history. Cole's statements get stupider by the second.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Well, their hot.


----------



## perro

Kaval is such a Pimp


----------



## Chronic iLL

LayCool looking hot tonite


----------



## PhilThePain

Pyro™ said:


> Riley is definately losing, they're hyping him too much. *sigh*


Doesn't matter he's still getting a contract.


----------



## Dub

mmmmm layla


----------



## KnowYourRole

We can officially say Kaval is a PIMP.


----------



## MysticRVD

Did Kofi botch that? lol


----------



## Swag

DrEndlessDennis said:


> No question about it, Riley takes it. He's the only one who can be credible in the main event scene right away. He got a lot of heat last week...


credible? Frankly, none of these guys are credible to go for the world title seeing as how almost nobody beat any of the pros (except ryder) who are all midcarders.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, @ Layla in that dress!!!

:faint:


----------



## doctorj89

... and McGillicutty comes out to silence.


----------



## Kratosx23

PhilThePain said:


> Doesn't matter he's still getting a contract.


It means he won't win, though, and that means he's not going to become a world champion, so it does matter.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The...Master of the McGillicutty? Does that even make sense?

Master of his domain?


----------



## DaGhost

Henning got crickets as always


----------



## DFUSCMAN

MAKE IT A FUCKING WIN!!!!!


----------



## Andy Awesome

*TITUS O'NEAL SIGHTING !!!!!!*


----------



## Sheik

Titus O'NEIL!!! 

YESSSS!!!


----------



## Evilerk

this has a Nexus feel written all over it


----------



## Swag

DOG BARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol at girl screaming for lucky cannon. watson is so over.


----------



## doctorj89

Look at Titus making it a win in the front row.


----------



## Chronic iLL

Nice heat for Husky


----------



## Ditcka

It's nice to see Lucky dressed up for the occasion


----------



## perro

Percy is still over wow


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

doctorj89 said:


> Look at Titus making it a win in the front row.


:lmao


----------



## kobra860

Ditcka said:


> It's nice to see Lucky dressed up for the occasion


lol. I know right?


----------



## [MDB]

Want Mcgillicutty, but I have a feeling Riley will win it all. 50% fan vote might screw both though


----------



## EdEddNEddy

YES!!! Thank you Kaval!!


----------



## Swag

Man I really want someone to hit Laycool


----------



## Notorious

Haha Miz got punked by Kaval


----------



## ToddTheBod

I'd bet McGillinobody wins the triple threat because he's clearly in third.


----------



## hazuki

All Divas??


----------



## Andy Awesome

*"Striker, I know that I lost. I know that currently, I am living in a cardboard box that is near the corner dog pound..DOG POUND !!??!?!? WOOF WOOF WOOF !!!....But, I know that tonight, whoever wins NXT...will MAKE IT A WIN !!!*


----------



## DH

All diva's NXT? Jesus christ.


----------



## bme

Season 3 ? i thought it was just a rumor

LOL @ an all WOMAN version


----------



## DaGhost

All Divas NXT, goodbye ratings


----------



## Thrawn3d

Wait you mean rookies are actually going to wrestle?

What show is this?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

all diva's = no


----------



## MysticRVD

All divas NXT? Are you kidding me? Well it looks like my Tuesdays nights are free now!


----------



## kobra860

All Divas?! O Hell no!


----------



## Swag

Wow.......


----------



## KH Diplomats

NXT Diva? Guess I wont be tuning into Sci Fi next week


----------



## DFUSCMAN

All Divas, does wwe want to kill their ratings.

WHY!!!


----------



## Ditcka

The All-Diva NXT is true!??


Guess I'm not watching this season...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

OH FFS~!


----------



## Duberry

god season 3 will suck


----------



## doctorj89

Jesus fucking Christ. Fuck that shit. And I'm going to SD in two weeks fpalm

The only thing that can save this is Natalya or Beth as a pro


----------



## Evilerk

Diva's...NXT...


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Naomi with that high kick...wow


----------



## Kratosx23

LMAO, all divas. Nobody's gonna watch this shit.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Seeing Miz and Kaval nose to nose and you see that Kaval's only a couple inches shorter than him. So his size shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## ToddTheBod

NXT 3 is _ALL_ Divas? Count. me. out.

"Naomi Night..is gonna win."


----------



## KnowYourRole

Naomi > Alicia Fox?


----------



## CGS

All Diva NXT?

*Awaits for the hate*


----------



## Sheik

Naomi Minaj :lmao


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Oh, great !! Kelly Kelly is going to make her diva not interesting, plain, and should be released !!*


----------



## JeremyCB23

how can kelly kelly be a pro she can barley wrestle


----------



## Swag

When is it starting? Next week? I'm going to lol at the ratings


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Titus in a skirt would make Season 3 a win.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nooooooooo. Fuck you Stephanie. Who's gonna actually watch that?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

All divas? That is by far the most dumbest idea I've heard in a while.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> LMAO, all divas. Nobody's gonna watch this shit.


Did they Say ALL divas?


----------



## Serpent01

wow and i thought the all divas NXT rumor was a joke.


----------



## tbp_tc12

:lmao the iwc hate for nxt season 3 is going to be epic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

Andy Awesome said:


> *Oh, great !! Kelly Kelly is going to make her diva not interesting, plain, and should be released !!*


even though naomi is actually good ... her and lee would spice up the diva division


----------



## bme

Season 3 would'nt be so bad if 95% of the division were'nt crap in and out of the ring.

Seriously, what can Kelly Kelly teach that girl ?



perro said:


> Did they Say ALL divas?


yeah it's all divas


----------



## KnowYourRole

Clearly it's going to be 4 superstars and 4 divas.


----------



## The_Jiz

Kaval has become such an a-hole lately.


----------



## breaksilence

Wow, ALL divas? That's going to be pretty bad.


----------



## kobra860

doctorj89 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. Fuck that shit. And I'm going to SD in two weeks fpalm
> 
> The only thing that can save this is Natalya or Beth as a pro


I'm going to Smackdown next week so I get the privilege to see them debut. smh.


----------



## [MDB]

It's actually kind of a cool idea. Something new a fresh, who knows we might start taking the Divas division a little more seriously.


----------



## doctorj89

Swag said:


> When is it starting? Next week? I'm going to lol at the ratings


You mean complete lack thereof, right?


----------



## Fire at Heart

season 3 Nxt divas = No ratings! vince must be banking on everyone being a perv and tuning in every week fat chance!!!


----------



## ODRiley

oh my god. are you kidding me? ALL DIVAS? Did i just witness WWE killing NXT? What happened to it being 4 divas, 4 men?


----------



## Kratosx23

perro said:


> Did they Say ALL divas?


That's what we all heard...

Count me out. I won't watch a SECOND of this show. Not a single one.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

It really can't be all divas....right wwe can't be that dumb.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Do they really need anymore useless divas?


----------



## Boss P

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Naomi Minaj :lmao


If that was actually her ring name...I'll kill myself


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Vince McMahon: Ok, guys. I want to make the next season of NXT half divas and half guys..What you think ?
Triple H: Vince, I think it should be all divas...
Vince McMahon: YOU GOT IT, HUNTER !!!*


----------



## KnowYourRole

Did Kelly Kelly say it was All-Divas?


----------



## new_year_new_start

It's only 6 weeks


----------



## DH

Naomi will be one of the first one's out.

Oh wait, nobody is going to care that the winner will get a shot at the title that looks like it was made for an 8-year old dressed up as a princess for halloween.


----------



## MysticRVD

I sure as hell won't be watching season 3. I'll come by the board once a week though so I can laugh at the ratings


----------



## Dub

:lmao I'll watch for the lulz


----------



## PhilThePain

Smart business move McMahon. Make it an all Divas seasons so when you have to cancel the show you'll have a good excuse.


----------



## doctorj89

new_year_new_start said:


> It's only 6 weeks


That doesn't make it ok ...


----------



## Vårmakos

All Divas? I'M PISSED NOW.


----------



## gilgamesh

KnowYourRole said:


> Clearly it's going to be 4 superstars and 4 divas.


They clearly said it would be all divas. The 4 superstar + 4 diva thing was just the usual dirtsheet trash.


----------



## KnowYourRole

new_year_new_start said:


> It's only 6 weeks


5 weeks which makes it better.


----------



## perro

The_Jiz said:


> Kaval has become such an a-hole lately.


wait...what?

he's face...



Pyro™ said:


> That's what we all heard...
> 
> Count me out. I won't watch a SECOND of this show. Not one.


welll.....they might give them time to wrestle and develop there charterers....ill give it a shot....


----------



## Fire at Heart

Season 3 will be cancelled early this show is gonna bomb!!!


----------



## kobra860

new_year_new_start said:


> It's only 6 weeks


That's 6 weeks too many.

I enjoy watching the Divas wrestle when they actually know how to wrestle but the WWE isn't very good when it comes to picking female talent.


----------



## Kratosx23

DH said:


> Naomi will be one of the first one's out.
> 
> Oh wait, nobody is going to care that the winner will get a shot at the title that looks like it was made for an 8-year old dressed up as a princess for halloween.


In 18 days though, the Divas title won't even exist.



> welll.....they might give them time to wrestle and develop there charterers....ill give it a shot....


Yeah, but I don't care. I don't pay attention to divas, I NEVER have, and I NEVER will.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Pyro™ said:


> It means he won't win, though, and that means he's not going to become a world champion, so it does matter.


Are you willing to concede how NARROW your view of this competition is? That you honestly believe that only the winner of the competition can be a world champion, which is an incredibly narrow opinion of what WWE creative has in store for any of these people? 

Can you tell me any other situation in WWE history in which the outcome of a match was THAT narrow? It's never been like that... EVER. That's like saying in 1998... "Only the winner of this King of the Ring tournament can ever be the world champion." Ken Shamrock won. A little known guy named the Rock came in second. To Ken Shamrock. Ken Shamrock, who never got higher than the IC Title picture. 

I believe you're 100% entitled to your opinion that Riley is the most talented wrestler going and deserves to be in the World Title picture. But I think that you're repeated statement that only the winner of NXT will ever hold the world title is so objectively narrow and against everything WWE has ever done that it's ridiculous. Sorry. I just don't buy that in the least.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Let's Go Kaval!


----------



## Christians#1PeeP

KnowYourRole said:


> Clearly it's going to be 4 superstars and 4 divas.


i thought the same thing to? just because they show one diva doesn't mean its all divas.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Foks laughed and hated the idea of LayCool being Kaval's pros. Turns out, they were the most entertaining of the pros in Season 2. 

The all Diva version of NXT may not be as bad as people think it will.


----------



## El Dandy

ALL DIVAS? that's NXT's swan song. Wasn't it supposed to be cancelled this October? Surely that dirst sheet report is true considering it's all diva's


----------



## doctorj89

Is the winner of this triple threat pretty much going to foreshadow who's winning?

Edit: Does Cody Rhodes have a gold mirror on the back of his jacket?!?!


----------



## Andy Awesome

*WWE NXT = WWE BXT Botch Xtreme Time *


----------



## bme

KnowYourRole said:


> Did Kelly Kelly say it was All-Divas?


no, Cole announced that the 3rd season would be different, that it would be an all Divas,


----------



## kobra860

Cody has a mirror on the back of his jacket. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> In 18 days though, the Divas title won't even exist.


I'm thinking its the other way around.


----------



## Tempest

I love the idea of all divas...only if they take it seriously. Only if WWE let the women do real wrestling, not bra and panty stuff...

unfortunately I can already picture bikini matches and stupid ass modeling contests happening. :no:


----------



## hazuki

Kaval being impressive.. hrm.


----------



## DH

This match is boring. I was hoping for something that had some decent spots.


----------



## Fire at Heart

Aload of girls bitching and screaming yippe...!! oh at least we'll get 10 matches in the hour as divas matches are barely 2 minutes.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Cole's just upset because nobody likes him and Miz & Riley cock blocked him last night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

I hope they pair up Melina with AJ Lee for NXT 3.


----------



## Dub

Andy Awesome said:


> *WWE NXT = WWE BXT Botch Xtreme Time *


Jeff hardy coming back?


----------



## doctorj89

DH said:


> This match is boring. I was hoping for something that had some decent spots.


It's only been going for like 3 minutes dude ...


----------



## Swag

Extreme Angel said:


> I hope they pair up Melina with AJ Lee for NXT 3.


this please


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Are you willing to concede how NARROW your view of this competition is? That you honestly believe that only the winner of the competition can be a world champion, which is an incredibly narrow opinion of what WWE creative has in store for any of these people?
> 
> Can you tell me any other situation in WWE history in which the outcome of a match was THAT narrow? It's never been like that... EVER. That's like saying in 1998... "Only the winner of this King of the Ring tournament can ever be the world champion." Ken Shamrock won. A little known guy named the Rock came in second. To Ken Shamrock. Ken Shamrock, who never got higher than the IC Title picture.
> 
> I believe you're 100% entitled to your opinion that Riley is the most talented wrestler going and deserves to be in the World Title picture. But I think that you're repeated statement that only the winner of NXT will ever hold the world title is so objectively narrow and against everything WWE has ever done that it's ridiculous. Sorry. I just don't buy that in the least.



There was also Tough Enough. The only person that won Tough Enough and still works for the WWE is Morrison.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Shooter McGavin :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

riley getting heat


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestling>Cena said:


> I'm thinking its the other way around.


Nah, the Women's title is the main belt. The Divas title is a creation that came years later, it's throwaway.

I think everybody KNOWS what belt stays if they get unified.

Womens and Divas - Women's

Intercontinental and US - Intercontinental

WWE and World - WWE



> Are you willing to concede how NARROW your view of this competition is? That you honestly believe that only the winner of the competition can be a world champion, which is an incredibly narrow opinion of what WWE creative has in store for any of these people?
> 
> Can you tell me any other situation in WWE history in which the outcome of a match was THAT narrow? It's never been like that... EVER. That's like saying in 1998... "Only the winner of this King of the Ring tournament can ever be the world champion." Ken Shamrock won. A little known guy named the Rock came in second. To Ken Shamrock. Ken Shamrock, who never got higher than the IC Title picture.
> 
> I believe you're 100% entitled to your opinion that Riley is the most talented wrestler going and deserves to be in the World Title picture. But I think that you're repeated statement that only the winner of NXT will ever hold the world title is so objectively narrow and against everything WWE has ever done that it's ridiculous. Sorry. I just don't buy that in the least.


I'll agree that it's narrow but it's not going to change what I believe.


----------



## perro

DH said:


> This match is boring. I was hoping for something that had some decent spots.


my god its not over yet


----------



## Shivaki

I actually don't think that an ALL DIVAS NXT Season is a bad idea. I'm curious to see who are the rookies though since I don't think FCW has enough women on the roster to fill up NXT and the most of the Divas that are in FCW lack talent. So I have a feeling that Aksana is going to be moved up with her annoying voice. This could spice up the Divas division though since it has been lackluster.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Ted Jr. putting himself as the WM Main Event?


----------



## CGS

Tempest said:


> I love the idea of all divas...only if they take it seriously. Only if WWE let the women do real wrestling, not bra and panty stuff...
> 
> unfortunately I can already picture bikini matches and stupid ass modeling contests happening. :no:


Doubt it. WWE have been trying to put divas in matchups and have less and less of the Bra & Panties & Bikini matches and that.


----------



## Klebold

All Divas? Just... wow.

R.I.P NXT.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> There was also Tough Enough. The only person that won Tough Enough and still works for the WWE is Morrison.


I mentioned Tough Enough earlier. And Morrison didn't win... he was just a competitor. So was the Miz. NONE of the winners of Tough Enough are still around.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, the Women's title is the main belt. The Divas title is a creation that came years later, it's throwaway.
> 
> I think everybody KNOWS what belt stays if they get unified.
> 
> Womens and Divas - Women's
> 
> Intercontinental and US - Intercontinental
> 
> WWE and World - WWE


you dont think they'll get rid of the women's tittle? to them its probably dated.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> Nah, the Women's title is the main belt. The Divas title is a creation that came years later, it's throwaway.
> 
> I think everybody KNOWS what belt stays if they get unified.
> 
> Womens and Divas - Women's
> 
> Intercontinental and US - Intercontinental
> 
> WWE and World - WWE


its a shame thogh melina is so stale i cant stand her


----------



## ToddTheBod

Rice9999 said:


> All Divas? I'M PISSED NOW.


Take it on the road with the Lex Express.


----------



## hazuki

Awesome Kong please.


----------



## Swag

doctorj89 said:


> You mean complete lack thereof, right?


exactly.....it's going to be like .20 lol


----------



## The_Jiz

:lmao, so far they've been smacking the shit out of each other.


----------



## FunakLee

I'm excited for the divas season of NXT. Should be fun.


----------



## El Dandy

The only that could make an All Diva NXT season watchable would be mud wrestling every week, and we all know that ain't happening. 

This has disaster written all over it.


----------



## doctorj89

Wrestling>Cena said:


> you dont think they'll get rid of the women's tittle? to them its probably dated.


No way they'd ditch the title with all the history. They'll probably redesign it, but that's all.


----------



## Duberry

Will Tyler black appear in a bikini?


----------



## Swag

Pyro™;8791990 said:


> Nah, the Women's title is the main belt. The Divas title is a creation that came years later, it's throwaway.
> 
> I think everybody KNOWS what belt stays if they get unified.
> 
> Womens and Divas - Women's
> 
> Intercontinental and US - Intercontinental
> 
> WWE and World - WWE
> 
> 
> 
> I'll agree that it's narrow but it's not going to change what I believe.


I don't think IC and US title will get unified


Riley's white boots are pretty cool


----------



## ODRiley

You guys are kidding yourselves if you think WWE is gonna do good with the divas. Its gonna be the same ol Diva shit. Bikini contests incoming.


----------



## bme

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I mentioned Tough Enough earlier. And Morrison didn't win... he was just a competitor. So was the Miz. NONE of the winners of Tough Enough are still around.


Morrison was a co-winner with Matt Cappotelli


----------



## Dub

:lmao at cole


----------



## DH

I'm tired of Michael Cole sucking The Miz's dick.


----------



## CGS

:lmao @ Michael Cole


----------



## MysticRVD

Miz just touched Cole. I think he came


----------



## Notorious

Cole just jizzed in his pants because he touched Miz


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Okay that was just the gayest thing. Cole really putting it out there.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Chain Gang solider said:


> Doubt it. WWE have been trying to put divas in matchups and have less and less of the Bra & Panties & Bikini matches and that.


I don't think anyone should expect a bra and panties match, bikini match, swimsuit competition, or ANYTHING that can REMOTELY be seen as objectifying women during Linda McMahon's senate campaign.


----------



## doctorj89

LMAO did anyone else notice Matthews' look when he high fived Miz?


----------



## Dug2356

LMAO At the High Five


----------



## Swag

Michael Cole best abs? :lmao:


----------



## Andy Awesome

*I hear that The Miz will be returning again next season and his rookie is Alice Wifey.*


----------



## ToddTheBod

STINGER SPLASH.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I mentioned Tough Enough earlier. And Morrison didn't win... he was just a competitor. So was the Miz. NONE of the winners of Tough Enough are still around.


Morrison was co-winner of Tough Enough along with Matt Cappotelli


----------



## Evilerk

let me guess...Kaval does all the work...Alex gets the win


----------



## Dub

very nice


----------



## Swag

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I mentioned Tough Enough earlier. And Morrison didn't win... he was just a competitor. So was the Miz. NONE of the winners of Tough Enough are still around.


Morrison did win.



And NXT>>Tough Enough


----------



## perro

that was awesome chant


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestling>Cena said:


> you dont think they'll get rid of the women's tittle? to them its probably dated.


I don't know.

It doesn't matter I guess, because they'll probably just throw both belts away, probably call it the Divas title and just update the design like they did with the tag belts.



> I don't think IC and US title will get unified
> 
> 
> Riley's white boots are pretty cool


I don't either. I said that's what would stay IF they got unified.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Awesome move by Kaval in the corner.


----------



## doctorj89

I love that submission move that Kaval does.


----------



## Fire at Heart

Winner of this match wins Nxt so obivous.


----------



## ToddTheBod

FISHERMAN'S SUPLEX?


----------



## axl626

Actually guys I don't think the all-diva's show won't be called NXT. It will be called Wrestling Society X. That should bode well for them.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know.
> 
> *It doesn't matter I guess, because they'll probably just throw both belts away, probably call it the Divas title and just update the design like they did with the tag belts.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either. I said that's what would stay IF they got unified.


I can see that happening


----------



## Swag

Pyro™ said:


> I don't know.
> 
> It doesn't matter I guess, because they'll probably just throw both belts away, probably call it the Divas title and just update the design like they did with the tag belts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't either. I said that's what would stay IF they got unified.


Oh ok.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Perfectplex??


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Morrison was co-winner of Tough Enough along with Matt Cappotelli


Oh that's right. Poor Cappotelli man... I thought he was going places. Sad story.


----------



## Vårmakos

Riley wins.. wow.


----------



## doctorj89

lmao "That's no way to treat the next break-out star!"


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Cole: looks like Miz needs mouth to mouth !
Matthews: Umm, that was Alex Riley who hit our table.*


----------



## MysticRVD

YES!!


----------



## CGS

RILEY!!!!


----------



## perro

Bullllllshiiiit


----------



## DH

I'm glad Riley won, but I think it means that he won't win


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh shit that was a big fall.....God Cole shut the fuck up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Prick.


----------



## The Assassin (VII)

Fuck Riley!


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, there's no way Riley's winning. He's got too much build.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This means that Riley isn't winning.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Now that's awesome.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Stupid way to end that match. That finish basically says any time Kaval kicks a dude in the face he should just pin him.


----------



## KnowYourRole

No more McGullibuddies.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

all diva nxt? i can see it now, the competitions will be a wet tee shirt contest, who can make the best sandwich, and who can put on a condom with their mouth the fastest.


----------



## Tempest

Eh, the match was okay. I don't like the way it ended.


----------



## new_year_new_start

lol that made no sense, if he was out that bad Kaval would have pinned him surely?


----------



## Duberry

Atleast this means Mcguillicutty isnt winning


----------



## Swag

Evilerk said:


> let me guess...Kaval does all the work...Alex gets the win


Smart man right here.


----------



## hazuki

Riley's getting 3rd..


----------



## Fire at Heart

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, there's no way Riley's winning. He's got too much build.


Same happend with barret, he'll win this even if it is to obvious.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

That win wasn't ;egit. A-Ri's foot was under the ropes during the cover. LOL.


----------



## GOON

Why are people saying that Riley won't win since he won the match? Wade Barrett won the Triple Threat and ended up winning the competition. He shouldn't be eliminated in the first set of eliminations and if he wins the "promo" challenge, he should win regardless.


----------



## Sheik

This is the hottest Alicia Fox has ever looked.


----------



## doctorj89

This is some awful acting ... awful.


----------



## Kratosx23

Fire at Heart said:


> Same happend with barret, he'll win this even if it is to obvious.


Barrett won the very last match on NXT?

I'll believe it when I SEE it. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Swag

Ewwwww. What's with all the boring pros


----------



## Billy Kidman

Oh, look. Melina has a sister!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Why does she look like a new age Dawn Marie


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Umm, Why is a Conga in NXT !!?!?!?*


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Ewww.


----------



## PhilThePain

Amy Winehouse?


----------



## Tempest

Maxine....:no:


----------



## hazuki

Maxine is....


----------



## KH Diplomats

Did anyone see that huge ass woman? lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Shit, NXT just turned into the Real Housewives.


----------



## Dub

holy tits


----------



## DaGhost

O man her and the black chick were pretty hot

HOLY JESUS DID YOU SEE THAT GORILLA?


----------



## ToddTheBod

With Riley winning that pretty much means he won't win this competition. If you are telling me you think McGillinobody or Kaval would make a better champion, you are kidding yourself.


Alicia Fox, you're a sweetheart. Kiss me.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

omfg

ryder's wwe logo with 3 w's for WWW


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

So we have
Kelly Kelly-Naomi Night
Alicia Fox-Maxine(Liviana of FCW fame)


----------



## Swag

PhilThePain said:


> Amy Winehouse?


lol this.


----------



## Batman

:lmao rhodes has a mirror on his back


----------



## Fire at Heart

Pyro™;8792090 said:


> Barrett won the very last match on NXT?
> 
> I'll believe it when I SEE it. I don't want to get my hopes up.


Yeah triple threat with all 3 finalists barrett won.


----------



## DH

Maybe this Maxine girl can learn how to botch the Scissor's Kick as well.

Poor Booker T


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Random Diva: This is my rookie....her name..is Cindy..*


----------



## Evilerk

Maxine..yep I can't resist a cross eyed girl..

so KK and Fox are pro's..it's going to be bad


----------



## Thrawn3d

Maxine looks like a post op ******. 

Alicia looks a lot better there then she does when she performs.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I saw Isis.


----------



## MysticRVD

Riley and Kaval should just be tied or something and Riley can go to Raw and Kaval to SD lol


----------



## Swag

I wish Val Venis was still here. He should be a diva pro


----------



## jcass10

I bet they put Maryse with AJ Lee


----------



## Vårmakos

Alex Riley will clearly win NXT.. he's gotten alot of build.


----------



## Kratosx23

Fire at Heart said:


> Yeah triple threat with all 3 finalists barret won.


We'll see.

But here's the thing. THIS NXT has a 50% fan vote. I don't think it counts, but I think it was designed for a face to win, not a heel.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett won the very last match on NXT?
> 
> I'll believe it when I SEE it. I don't want to get my hopes up.


Here are June 1 results from the Season 1 Finale of NXT... 


The rules for this are elimination style rules. Each person pinned or submitted is eliminated. Barrett is beaten down from the get-go. Otunga going to work on Gabriel now. The theme of the match seems to be one guy selling on the floor while the other two work in the ring. Gabriel hits an insane 450 splash onto Otunga in the ring. Barrett breaks up the pinfall attempt and pins Otunga himself. Otunga is now eliminated. It's down to Barrett and Gabriel.

We return from commercial to find Barrett hitting a gut buster and abdominal stretch on Gabriel. Gabriel fighting back now with kicks to the body of Barrett. He hits a nice flying cross body for a nearfall. Barrett goes for his finisher but Gabriel counters out of it. Gabriel hits a sunset flip on Barrett for a pin attempt. No dice. He misses the big 450 splash. Barrett rolls Gabriel up and gets the 1-2-3 for the victory.

Winner: Wade Barrett


----------



## DH

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> all diva nxt? i can see it now, the competitions will be a wet tee shirt contest, who can make the best sandwich, and who can put on a condom with their mouth the fastest.


:lmao

What was lacking in the match was a story or any psychology. It just felt like they were going through the motions.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Great... more Divas to potentially head to a division most people don't give a shit about already.


----------



## axl626

So is this show made exclusively so Vince Ru... I'm sorry, Johnny Ace can 'bate to it?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Was that Isis the Amazon?


Oh shyt...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

NXT Season 3. Rookie: Harvey Whippleman, Pro: The Godfather. I would mark out.


----------



## bme

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett won the very last match on NXT?
> 
> I'll believe it when I SEE it. I don't want to get my hopes up.


yeah he won the Triple Threat Elimination match, also after Bryan was eliminated he stayed in the #1 spot until the very end.


----------



## Dub

:lmao the nxt divas might be entertaining, I can see them shooting on each other.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Yeah, I saw Isis in that shot.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Tiffany: Hi guys, it's me, Tiffany. And, my rookie better do a good job..because if she doesn't..I'll kick her ass like I kicked Drew's ass..here's my rookie....Sexy McSexy*


----------



## Tempest

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Was that Isis the Amazon?
> 
> 
> Oh shyt...


That's a kool siggy.

They got her lookin like a damn hooker with all of that make-up. :no:


----------



## Shivaki

Maxine definatly has a better ring to it than Liviana. Whatever you do Maxine, don't actually learn off of Alicia.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao the nxt divas might be entertaining, I can see them shooting on each other.


I hope they bring something worthwhile to the table besides silicon fun-bags.


----------



## DH

Goldust is a pro :lmao


----------



## hazuki

GOLDDUST?!


----------



## Vårmakos

Holy shiiiittttttttttttttt...... oh it's a diva.


----------



## doctorj89

NO WAY!!


----------



## Kratosx23

bme said:


> yeah he won the Triple Threat Elimination match, also after Bryan was eliminated he stayed in the #1 spot until the very end.


That's another thing. Riley has never been in the #1 spot, so that's another thing that adds to why I don't see him winning.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Goldust, eh? So maybe I might watch.


----------



## Dub

:lmao fuck yes


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh my god....is he a pro for a diva....

Goldust and Aksana


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Whoa Whoa Whoa...GOLDUST !?!?!?! Ok, I think this will be great !!!*


----------



## Sphynxx

Goldust!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

NXT season 3 will probably only be about 5 episodes. I could see this being WWE's excuse to stop doing these NXT shows.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Goldust is a Pro. That. is. nuts.

Good to see.


----------



## Huganomics

:lmao

First NXT Season 3 Rating:0.4


----------



## CGS

Goldust is a Pro????????


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YES GOLDUST :lmao


----------



## KH Diplomats

Goldust as a pro on NXT Diva season lmao!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LMAO @ Goldust being a Pro!!!


----------



## perro

Ok iam watching this for goldust..


----------



## Chronic iLL

Goldust will bring teh ratingz


----------



## Fire at Heart

Can't be any other ending then miz bragging ending the show with riley victorious! think about it!


----------



## jcass10

Well the entertainment value of this show just shot up with Goldust.


----------



## PoisonMouse

I changed my mind. I'm watching every episode now.


----------



## MysticRVD

Goldust as a pro? LMAO

Hey it's a Maryse only less attractive


----------



## tbp_tc12

Maryse 2.0?


----------



## Sheik

GOLDIEEE!!!


----------



## Amber B

Geez hindsight really is 20/20.
This would have been perfect for Serena. I knew she was eager and was the only chick that was willing to shave her head but being eager bit her in the ass.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Aksana is cute.


----------



## Tempest

LOL @ Goldust


----------



## hazuki

Hello...Aksana.


----------



## Swag

Goldust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilThePain

The new Terri?


----------



## Billy Kidman

I'm afraid Maryse already has your gimmick, Oksana.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Now we're all watching :lmao

Those bastads, they knew what they were doing.


----------



## scias423

that diva looked like she was rode hard and put away wet.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Season 3 will be the death of NXT.


----------



## Duberry

ill watch season 3 for goldust:lmao


----------



## DaGhost

GOLDUST

I am marking the fuck out


----------



## Tempest

"Make it a win." :lmao


----------



## Swag

WOOOOOOOO MAKING IT A WIN!


----------



## Dub

make it win


----------



## Mr Talley

Hahaha Goldust is the MAN!!

Who the hell is really gonna watch this diva BULLSHIT? This is so damn dumb. GREAT idea Vince... REAL good.


----------



## PhilThePain

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Season 3 will be the death of NXT.


That's the whole point.


----------



## doctorj89

As soon as Striker said "win" I think Titus' heart jumped a little bit.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

I can't see Riley coming in third, because then Cole would have to rant about it for the entire rest of the episode. 

Either Hennig or Kaval goes first...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Alex Riley blowing kisses :lmao


----------



## DH

Alex Riley is being set up for a big fall, which will happen because he won't win.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*MICHAEL COLE IS AWESOME !!!! Oh, not this guy again !!!*


----------



## Notorious

:lmao @ Michael Cole "Oh so now he's a bad guy"


----------



## MysticRVD

I love Cole burying Lucky lol


----------



## RKO1988

at least i know i'm not going to watch season 3.


----------



## CGS

:lmao @ Lucky Cannon


----------



## ToddTheBod

Riley, Husky and Eli Cottonwood all make good deals. Cottonwood will improve in time.

As for Faces? Kaval and ....


----------



## why

michael cole is the man


----------



## doctorj89

Husky looks like he's trying out for a boy band.


----------



## KnowYourRole

What about Kaval?


----------



## Kazanova

i wonder if Santina Marella is on season 3 with Santino mentoring lol


----------



## ODRiley

fine WWE goddammit! ill watch your crappy DIVA NXT. You just had to throw Golddust into the mix.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Riley ain't winning.


----------



## Evilerk

so did Cole just make fun of someone's instand heel turn


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Lets see....


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Hmmm... interesting comment by Husky. I wonder if they're setting up Husky and Hennig to be a tag team, sort of like Legacy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This is gonna be Goldusts show and his last moment in some form of the spotlight I think. As far as the girls go Naomi is a attractive black girl, didn't care for the second girl, and the blonde is fucking smoking hot.


----------



## hazuki

HA YES.


----------



## Sphynxx

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swag

and the iwc cries


----------



## DH

Jesus christ.


----------



## Kratosx23

*sigh* I KNEW it. Dammit. Dammit. DAMMIT.

His career's dead. Completely dead.


----------



## Chronic iLL

YES! Riley gone


----------



## scias423

hahaha eat shit


----------



## MysticRVD

THE FUCK


----------



## KH Diplomats

Whaaatttt????!!!!


----------



## Tempest

Riley's OUT!!!


----------



## Vårmakos

WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## Dub

AHHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## JeremyCB23

ROFL!


----------



## perro

Total Package huh?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## jcass10

Maybe the 50% fan vote was legitimate


----------



## doctorj89

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dark Kent

That is complete and utter bullshit...


----------



## Huganomics

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa??????????????????????????????????


----------



## CGS

Rileys Gone??? 

Damn...

Kaval better win now.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

LMFAO YES.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Whoa...

Alex Riley's third? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Notorious

Alex Riley's eliminated!

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm an Alex Riley fan but I'm just waiting to see what his fans have to say


----------



## new_year_new_start

thought Kaval was gone there


----------



## AlwaysBrave

bullshit


----------



## PhilThePain

ODRiley said:


> fine WWE goddammit! ill watch your crappy DIVA NXT. You just had to throw Golddust into the mix.


face it. you were going to watch it with or without goldust


----------



## Mr Talley

HAHAHAHA YES! See ya Riley. Let's see this place blow up!


----------



## bme

Damn, not even the final 2 ?

and lol @ Miz


----------



## Ditcka

HOW IN THE HELL HAS MCGILLICUTTY STAYED ON FOR SO LONG!??


----------



## Fire at Heart

WHAT!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrawn3d

Kaval is winning this. 

In the words of Percy, OH YEAHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Batman

WOW.Thats just sad


----------



## Evilerk

and the IWC implodes


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*FUCK YEAH!!!!!*


----------



## [MDB]

Hahahahahaha @ Pyro. McGillicutty ftw.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

OH MY GOD!!! ALEX RILEY IS ELIMINATED!!!


----------



## soxfan93

This is a travesty! Complete bullshit!

Oh Christ, now I sound like Michael Cole. fpalm


----------



## Nuski

THE FUCK.


----------



## KnowYourRole

This seems legit now since no one voted for Riley.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Perfect Poster said:


> Riley ain't winning.


Told ya.


----------



## Swag

lol at the other pros 





great promo by riley


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm speechless...WHAT THE FUCK :lmao

McGillicutty can FUCK RIGHT OFF.


----------



## Billy Kidman

How could some of you be happy about Riley being eliminated? Do any of you care about the future of the WWE? (obviously it doesn't REALLY matter)


----------



## Azuran

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This forum's meltdown is gonna be glorious.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Thanks God. Fuck Riley and fuck his overbearing, disgustingly obsessive fans.


----------



## kersed

didn't see that one coming...


----------



## sickofcena

this is booked exactly the same as last season's finale


----------



## hazuki

Good promo from Riley.. havent been impressed until now.


----------



## MysticRVD

Got to love the guy who won the triple threat tag, the triple threat, and got the most backing placed 3rd.

Sorry I'm just raging atm lol

Kaval better win


----------



## Tempest

Eh, Riley didn't need to win. He can do fine on his own.


----------



## doctorj89

I'm glad he's joining the trend of people cutting the promos of their life after being eliminated. I don't even like the guy, but how the hell did he not make the first cut?


----------



## KOP

Come on Michael Cole? You don't want to throw a fucking fit lol?


----------



## SP103

See Ya Alex, you're greyhound bus ticket is waiting at the door back to Florida.


----------



## Swag

Pyro™ said:


> *sigh* I KNEW it. Dammit. Dammit. DAMMIT.
> 
> His career's dead. Completely dead.


Oh please.


----------



## Notorious

If McGillicuty wins, WE RIOT!!


----------



## why

Ditcka said:


> HOW IN THE HELL HAS MCGILLICUTTY STAYED ON FOR SO LONG!??


must be because of his dad


----------



## El Dandy

Riley is gonna make one hell of a commentator. Ma fuckers know that's the road he's headed down. Maybe not right away, but within a year.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Alex Riley eliminated? You've got to be fucking joking me. You'll regret this WWE. He doesn't need this shit to make him big, he can by himself big.


----------



## BallinGid

goodfight alex riley


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Riley looks legitimately upset. I think he might cry. I actually feel bad. 

Also, he probably shouldn't say "Alex Riley" exactly like "I'm Awesome".


----------



## DFUSCMAN

I just punched my television.

WTF WWE WTF


----------



## Evilerk

Ditcka said:


> HOW IN THE HELL HAS MCGILLICUTTY STAYED ON FOR SO LONG!??


he's so going to win it now..:no:


----------



## scias423

Bella Twins, now i'm watching it def


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

If Henning wins, we riot.


And stop fucking dancing, Bellas...


----------



## KH Diplomats

Oh God not these hos


----------



## Dub

Riley isnt going anywhere, dude is the future.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Nice promo by Riley.

I swear to God if McGillicutty wins...


----------



## Amber B

He'll be on Raw or SD anyway.
Not that big of a deal.


So The Bellas are rookies? :lmao


----------



## perro

sickofcena said:


> this is booked exactly the same as last season's finale


last season the only face was eliminated first


----------



## DH

The Bella's are going to escort their rookie to the ring like they do everyone else.


----------



## bme

:lmao The Bellas are pros ?


----------



## doctorj89

Wait ... what? ... seriously? I guess that's where she went.


----------



## PoisonMouse

What can the Bellas teach? The slutty dance?


----------



## jcass10

She's pretty jacked


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh god Bella whores...and Jamie....she reminds me of Stacy Keibler.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, I didn't know Jamie was so cut.


----------



## Nabz™

I just heard Alex Riley got eliminated WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Swag said:


> Oh please.


It's true.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Riley... you are OUT! Thank god.


----------



## new_year_new_start

showing Zack Ryder saying that


----------



## Mr Talley

Wow McGuilicutty really escaped with this one. He should have been out before Percy and Husky.


----------



## Tempest

Daaaaaamn she is built!!! She's like Beth Phoenix when she first came in.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*I can't wait for Michael McGillicutty to main event and cut promos to Cena and Orton like this: "YOUKNOWIKNOWICANGOINTHERINGBUTYOUORTONHAVEANOTHERTHINGCOMING !!!"*


----------



## ZackDanielson

What the hell are Bellas gonna teach their rookie, how to be the biggest slut in the WWE locker room?


----------



## Joel

Well if you want to step out from behind the mic and win... Then make it a win.


----------



## CGS

Bellas as pros = Fail


----------



## gilgamesh

My reason for watching NXT season three has just become evident!


----------



## Duberry

What was the point of him winning the match then?
if mcguillicutty wins I riot


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

But seriously, that was shockingly hilarious. Riley got 3rd?

YOU ARE DISMISSED!!!!! lol


----------



## Ditcka

I like how they picked the worst Divas to be Pros (Not that there's a very good selection to begin with)


----------



## Thrawn3d

Jamie is fucking scary looking. 

She looks like she can tear a phone book apart with her bare hands.


----------



## Eek

Jamie! Yes!


----------



## RKO1988

If henning wins it further proves wwe has no intentions of creating another break out star, top draw babyface. They're just fine making tons of mid-carders to feed to their top heels to keep them from growing stale.


----------



## Amber B

If Maryse isn't a pro- there's something wrong with this show.


----------



## Dub

Tempest said:


> Daaaaaamn she is built!!! She's like Beth Phoenix when she first came in.


she is on roids:side:


----------



## MysticRVD

Still have no idea how Henning made it this far. He's bad on the mic and has been pinned every week lately


----------



## PoisonMouse

Did they run out of people or something? So they got the announcer?


----------



## thegreatone15

Billy Kidman said:


> How could some of you be happy about Riley being eliminated? Do any of you care about the future of the WWE? (obviously it doesn't REALLY matter)


Maybe some people just didn't want him to win simple as that. Besides, it's gonna be great to see this forum explode because of this.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Andy Awesome said:


> *I can't wait for Michael McGillicutty to main event and cut promos to Cena and Orton like this: "YOUKNOWIKNOWICANGOINTHERINGBUTYOUORTONHAVEANOTHERTHINGCOMING !!!"*


:lmao


----------



## kobra860

Pyro™ said:


> *sigh* I KNEW it. Dammit. Dammit. DAMMIT.
> 
> His career's dead. Completely dead.


lol. No it's not. Calm down.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Can Joe Hennig please get off my TV screen and stop tainting his father's legacy?


----------



## Huganomics

Pyro™;8792225 said:


> *sigh* I KNEW it. Dammit. Dammit. DAMMIT.
> 
> His career's dead. Completely dead.


I usually agree with you and think you're a pretty good guy, but seriously..just look at The Miz. Did you ever think he would be where he is now back in 06 when he was a COMPLETE jobber ?


----------



## Dug2356

Bellas are actually good in the ring so makes sense.


----------



## PhilThePain

Pyro™ said:


> It's true.


He wasn't that good anyways. He no-sold the back injury in his last-ever WWE match.


----------



## Dub

Amber B said:


> If Maryse isn't a pro- there's something wrong with this show.


Santino needs to be in this as well.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Riley's gone first? An all-divas NXT?


----------



## doctorj89

I am now terrified that McGillicutty is going to win. As I said, I don't even like Riley, but I'd take him over McGillicutty any day.


----------



## Swag

Pyro™ said:


> It's true.


Danielson was last place in nxt. Is his career dead? Gabriel?


I'm not a huge mark for Riley but he's got a ton of potential. A little more work in the ring and he's a big time main event player. If Miz can make it to the main event, Riley who's a better version of Miz can too.


----------



## Notorious

Andy Awesome said:


> *I can't wait for Michael McGillicutty to main event and cut promos to Cena and Orton like this: "YOUKNOWIKNOWICANGOINTHERINGBUTYOUORTONHAVEANOTHERTHINGCOMING !!!"*


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mizamania

how the hell did riley get eliminated


----------



## FunakLee

So far my pick is Jamie.


----------



## [MDB]

I think The Miz will keep Riley around. He's a good mouthpeice. Still has some wrestling to improve on, it's whatever. McGillicutty will win I have a feeling. Either way the winner of NXT will be talented in the ring.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Come on WWE, Put Titus O'Neal and McGillicutty as a tag team. The promos will be epic.*


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Oh, the IWC is the best place ever. 

I LOVE the people saying, "If McGillicutty wins, then..." (fill in stupid comment about "riot" "freak out" etc.

You know how all these kids should actually finish that sentence?

"If McGillicutty wins, I will continue watching WWE exactly like I do now."


----------



## El Dandy

Kaval is winning this, bitches


----------



## ToddTheBod

I hope McGillinobody wins just to piss off all of those Kaval fans. Riley's promo was 100% right. His dad wasn't a legend and he wasn't Low Ki, so...


----------



## Fire at Heart

Still believe riley got the best chance of winning a world title he's young got the mic skills, kaval will not be pushed to mainevent due to his tna past and his size but still have a good run, and joe hening he's just meh.


----------



## MysticRVD

Okay, I think I'm doing raging for now.

dammit


----------



## Swag

Why are people surprised if McGuilicutty wins? He's the one that needs it most in the final 5. Just like Barrett needed to win NXT1.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Titus to storm the ring before the winner is announced please.


----------



## thegreatone15

I expect Melina and for LayCool to be pros again. Hopefully Natalya is a pro too.


----------



## Kratosx23

Swag said:


> Danielson was last place in nxt. Is his career dead? Gabriel?


Yes.



> I'm not a huge mark for Riley but he's got a ton of potential. A little more work in the ring and he's a big time main event player. If Miz can make it to the main event, Riley who's a better version of Miz can too.


Yeah, he COULD. He has all the tools, but he obviously doesn't have the one thing he needs. Vince McMahon's support. He lost to a Ted jr clone and a midget with no charisma. Clear as day Vince doesn't see a thing in him.


----------



## Tempest

C'mon Kaval. *fingers crossed* I so don't want to see Mcguil win.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

MysticRVD said:


> Still have no idea how Henning made it this far. He's bad on the mic and has been pinned every week lately


Up until recently, he's started on a long winning streak.


----------



## Kazanova

lets go Kaval or senshi or low-ki or watever you want to call yourself go you!


----------



## PhilThePain

The Striker said:


> Titus to storm the ring before the winner is announced please.


no he should come after and say "Looks like you made it...a...win!"


----------



## bme

Thrawn3d said:


> Jamie is fucking scary looking.
> 
> She looks like she can tear a phone book apart with her bare hands.


yeah, even when she was announcing you can see that her legs and arms were built.


----------



## Vårmakos

We need wrestle.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Good Luck Kaval being the WWE Champion. You people really want to see that?


----------



## Swag

I had some hope they brought Serena back when Bellas said "you'll recognize her"


----------



## doctorj89

WE NEED WRESTLE


----------



## Serpent01

We need Wrestle!!! We need Wrestle!!! We need Wrestle!!!


----------



## PoisonMouse

WE NEED WRESTLE!


----------



## MysticRVD

All these Asians are creepin me out


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Why do they keep mentioning Chyna? Is she coming back to the WWE or something.


----------



## Dub

I cant see kaval winning, I hope im wrong.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*"NOOWIKNOWTHATPEOPLEMIGHTKNOWMEFROMNXTBUTIWONNXTANDIAMHERETOWINTHEWWECHAMPIONSHIPFROMYOUCENA !!!!" "Wait, I know that you Cena are scared because of spiders, snakes, cockroaches, cats, lions, dogs....DOGS !?!?! WOOF WOOF WOOF...Make it a win !!!" "YEAHMAKEITAWINORELSE !!!"*


----------



## RKO1988

Pyro™ said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he COULD. He has all the tools, but he obviously doesn't have the one thing he needs. Vince McMahon's support. He lost to a Ted jr clone and a midget with no charisma. Clear as day Vince doesn't see a thing in him.


He has charisma otherwise he wouldn't be getting a crowd reaction every week unlike henning jr.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Swag said:


> Why are people surprised if McGuilicutty wins? He's the one that needs it most in the final 5. Just like Barrett needed to win NXT1.


Barrett didn't "need" to win season 1. Other than Danielson, he was the most over and was the most consistent.

Just like Kaval was this season.


----------



## MysticRVD

Hey look! It's Jackie Chan!


----------



## Serpent01

ToddTheBod said:


> Good Luck Kaval being the WWE Champion. You people really want to see that?


1000 times better then McGillicutty being champion.


----------



## ToddTheBod

You know what?!?

We need wrestle.


----------



## Evilerk

I'm actually suprised that this thread is still busy with the Golden boy gone


----------



## DH

Now Primo? Jesus christ.


----------



## hazuki

Primo? :/


----------



## Ditcka

hahaha Primo....


----------



## bme

Primo ? LOL damn


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Primo's a pro.......good god

And he got the best diva in fcw aj lee


----------



## Dub

:lmao wow


----------



## Tempest

LOL Primo a Pro :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains

fucking primo is a pro? wow


----------



## Vårmakos

Primo = Ratings.


----------



## kobra860

lol. Poor Primo.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Primo :lmao


----------



## CGS

Primo? Oh For Fu.....


----------



## KnowYourRole

Why are the male pros all jobbers?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Primo a pro for....AJ!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

You've gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Uh oh, I feel a WWE Wellness Policy being breaking soon.*


----------



## doctorj89

Are you serious? Fucking Primo? This is going to make him even less relevant.


----------



## RatedRudy

god stfu with these china packages, i don't give a fuck, what a waste of nxt time. and btw to those ppl who say season 3 of nxt won't get the ratings, i know it sounds stupid and dumb at first but u guys not realize how many perverts there are out there who will just be watching to see the hot ass chicks, tna's best ratings are just from tna knockouts so yeah. i know ill be tuning in.


----------



## Amber B

Primo is a fucking pro.

Wow :lmao


----------



## Dug2356

Aj's Got Spunk HELL YEAH.


----------



## RKO1988

primo is so forced.


----------



## scias423

omg...season 3 is all divas?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Holy Hell, Primo still has a job???


----------



## MysticRVD

Primo!? ROFL. He hasn't been released yet?

AJ will probably win.

Primo looks like a super creeper in that pic


----------



## DaGhost

Primo and AJ?

they didn't fire Primo yet


----------



## Billy Kidman

I feel bad for AJ. What a shitty way to start her WWE career.


----------



## Rmx820

Primo looks like the creepy mexican you see on the bus in that picture


----------



## Duberry

The midget with no charisma ftw


----------



## PhilThePain

Primo said "better chuck her out" foreshadowing? :hmm:

I hope Maryse will be a pro.


----------



## Evilerk

AJ likes nerds...now we know who Cole will turn heel on


----------



## Huganomics

AJ!!!


----------



## ODRiley

mmmm. Hello AJ......... daddy like.


----------



## DH

Oh god, Hennig on the mic. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*OH YEAH !!!! PROMO TIME !!!!*


----------



## HollyWood

:yum: AJ Lee


----------



## kobra860

Rmx820 said:


> Primo looks like the creepy mexican you see on the bus in that picture


LMAO!!


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

Also, I LOVE the people in here saying that Hennig's only doing well because of his father. Husky Harris' father was also a WWE Wrestler, also a former champion. And more importantly, Husky's father STILL WORKS FOR THE WWE. Curt Hennig died long after he was with WWE, so it's not like WWE is having Joe do well because they owe anything to Curt's family. 

The only difference that it makes that Joe is Curt's son is that Joe had access to incredible training that no other NXT'er had. He was trained by Harley Race, Curt Hennig, and Brock Lesnar. And you know what? It shows.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

i would replace alicia and primo with santino and maryse or melina


----------



## Mizamania

primo lol


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok, AJ Lee is there, so I'm watching.


Joe Henning is SUCKING on the mic.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

adopted ninja baby........fpalm

can henning learn to cut a promo


----------



## tbp_tc12

WTF :lmao


----------



## Eek

Final two for season 3 - Jamie and AJ


----------



## SP103

hahaha Primo, you're a male escort to the 3rd rate WWE show. 

"This isn't a swimming pool".


----------



## perro

uhh henning that says more about you then it dose about him


----------



## ToddTheBod

Serpent01 said:


> 1000 times better then McGillicutty being champion.


I certainly agree and I do like Kaval or whatever you want to call him. But what in the world would he do with the world title?


----------



## Dub

oh god this is horrible


----------



## doctorj89

Holy hell ... I SWEAR I thought Hennig just said "your adopted n****er baby." WOW.


----------



## MysticRVD

Henning is so bad on the mic lol


Santino to be Awesome Kong's pro please


----------



## soxfan93

Joe is no Curt on the mic, that's for damn sure.


----------



## thegreatone15

How many diva rookies have they announced yet? I expect Melina and Laycool to be pros.


----------



## bme

Michael...you're blowin it

Shut da f*ck up


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Wow ..... I've never payed attention enough to listen to how bad he is on the mic


----------



## jcass10

This is a very poor little speech he is giving right now


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Oh my God. OH MY GOD. Michael is just awful.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Holy Shit, crickets for Hennig!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

RKO1988 said:


> He has charisma otherwise he wouldn't be getting a crowd reaction every week unlike henning jr.


Or it could be because this is a show for smarks and Kaval is 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x the ring performer that Hennig is.


----------



## DaGhost

What a terrible promo


----------



## Huganomics

:lmao Henning sucks on the mic.


----------



## hazuki

this promo is...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

After you get lemonaded?


----------



## Thrawn3d

Wow, MM is fucking awful. How the hell was Riley eliminated before him?


----------



## Andy Awesome

*"IGOTAQUESTIONFORLAYCOOL?WHYDIDYOUPUTINYOURNINJABABY?" *


----------



## Dark Kent

Im sorry I just had to mute my TV...this guy is horrible.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One cross dresser, about 10 woman, and one horny Puerto Rican guy. Lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Amber B

Cut his mic...


----------



## Tempest

OMG That wass horrible.


----------



## DH

"THIS ISN'T A SWIMMING POOL." ... omg, no way!

Maryse better be a pro. Laycool to be pros again, too, ftw.


----------



## Mizamania

this promo sucks


----------



## pipsythegypsy

MCGuillicutty is crashing and burning... :fpalm:


----------



## kobra860

Hennig is so bad. That promo was abysmal.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

wtf!! was that supposed to be a promo?


----------



## Vårmakos

Did Michael just say something about breast-feeding Kaval?..


----------



## Chronic iLL

Kaval shits on Hennigs mic work


----------



## Swag

Pyro™ said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he COULD. He has all the tools, but he obviously doesn't have the one thing he needs. Vince McMahon's support. He lost to a Ted jr clone and a midget with no charisma. Clear as day Vince doesn't see a thing in him.


and Hennig lost to Ryder........Kaval lost most of his matches. Miz started as a complete jobber and now has a title match. Riley can do the same and much better




Let's go Kaval!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Hennig bombed on his promo.


----------



## ODRiley

Rmx820 said:


> Primo looks like the creepy mexican you see on the bus in that picture


I was totally thinking that as well. lol


----------



## Andy Awesome

*You know, If you don't win..then your eliminmated..THE MORE YOU KNOW !!! *


----------



## Mizamania

Rice9999 said:


> Did Michael just say something about breast-feeding Kaval?..


i think so lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

No charisma my ass.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Nice Kaval


----------



## MysticRVD

Random Eddie reference lol


----------



## Huganomics

Kaval is winning this shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod

McGillinobody is 2nd in this competition? Alright..


----------



## NotAllThere

Kaval actually cut a decent promo, but then after following Hennig I think Stephen Hawking could have sounded good.


----------



## Tempest

Go Kaval!! Wit Dat Brooklyn Swag boy!!


----------



## doctorj89

Wow ... well Kaval's winning, because Hennig's promo was absolutely awful.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Kaval wins based on those promos.


----------



## CGS

Kaval > Henning easily.


----------



## perro

Kaval not being able to work the mic is such a load of shit


----------



## Kratosx23

Swag said:


> and Hennig lost to Ryder........Kaval lost most of his matches. Miz started as a complete jobber and now has a title match. Riley can do the same and much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go Kaval!!!


I'm sticking with my view, it won't happen. I'm not getting my hopes up on a career that begins with failure.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I think Kaval's got charisma. It's just an intense kind of charisma.


----------



## I hear voices too

Am I the only one that noticed Riley flipped off the crowd before going backstage? I'm sure he'll be getting a shitstorm backstage about that. Maybe even a Danielson discipline.

And dear God, McGillicutty is absolutely horrid on the stick. Please get off my screen.


----------



## JordanPippen23

KnowYourRole said:


> Hennig bombed on his promo.


What else is new.


----------



## gladdyontherise

McGuillicuty or whatever his name in blows. What a HORRIBLE promo, and I guess he turned heel again? Man he just sucks


----------



## MysticRVD

Henning: "Kaval, I don't know whether to spank you or breast feed ya"


Okay then...


----------



## Myst

Lmao. McGillibuddy: "I'm not your homeboy!"


----------



## ToddTheBod

Titus O'Neil is better on the mic then McGillinobody. Yet A-Ri. is out at 3.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*You know, you might be a ninja baby..means that you get breast feed because babies get breast feed....IT'S A SWIMMING POOL HERE !!!! THE MORE YOU KNOW !!!*


----------



## kobra860

ToddTheBod said:


> McGillinobody is 2nd in this competition? Alright..


Otunga was 2nd in the last competition. Hennig is much better in the ring compared to Otunga but they're both kind of bland.


----------



## kersed

is anyone else sick of wrestlers referencing wrestlers who have passed away? seems like a cheap way to get a huge pop.


----------



## SP103

They announce the winner, NEXUS shows up and destroys the two. The rest of the ex-losers except Riley come in and save the day. And Possibly Husky Harris as his man boobs can't get over the barrier.
I just ended the show. Thank you.


----------



## Hammertron

loki/kaval did great there.
perfect jr was just rambling.
he didnt flow at all, while kaval
didnt stutter or fail at jokes or seem to think
about what he was gonna say
even once.

GO KAVAL BABY


----------



## El Dandy

McGuillicuty is the shits. Complete shits.


----------



## ODRiley

theres no way they are pushing McGillicutty to main eventing with horrible promos like that. KAVAL wins.


----------



## RatedR10

LOL, McGuillicuty's promo was terrible. Kaval should win this.

And about next season, hopefully Maryse is a pro.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

doctorj89 said:


> Wow ... well Kaval's winning, because H*ennig's promo was absolutely awful*.


What else is new?? 

I still think Riley should've won, but he has the bast chance to make it on his own.

Oh well.... GO KAVAL!!!


----------



## PhilThePain

I hope for Hennig's sake he was told to make a bad promo


----------



## Kratosx23

I hear voices too said:


> Am I the only one that noticed Riley flipped off the crowd before going backstage? I'm sure he'll be getting a shitstorm backstage about that. Maybe even a Danielson discipline.


Did he really? Yeah, he's fucked then. Totally. 

Awful.


----------



## doctorj89

kobra860 said:


> Otunga was 2nd in the last competition. Hennig is much better in the ring compared to Otunga but they're both kind of bland.


Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Dub

cmon kaval


----------



## Billy Kidman

Joe Hennig should just retire. I've already seen enough of him.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

ok i get that vince has a hard on for 2nd and 3rd generation guys.

But henning sucks, it's like all of dad's charisma and mic skills were not passed down


----------



## WillTheBloody

As a big Kaval fan for a long time, I'm so glad that I was able to cheer for him this entire show without cheering for just his proven past. The dude fucking EARNED his place more than any other guy, turning a real weakness on the mic into what is becoming quite a strength. He's still not nearly as confident as Riley, Watson, & McGillicutty are, but the content of his words are a thousand times deeper and smarter. I really hope he wins.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Haha again, did McGillinobody just turn heel for the third time this week? He'll be face by morning..


----------



## RKO1988

wtf is a ninja baby?


----------



## Mizamania

SP103 said:


> They announce the winner, NEXUS shows up and destroys the two. The rest of the ex-losers except Riley come in and save the day. *And Possibly Husky Harris as his man boobs can't get over the barrier*.
> I just ended the show. Thank you.


rofl.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Hennigs promo was one of the most cringe worthy promo's I've ever witnesses. This guy is a joke.


----------



## jcass10

I'm usually one to defend someones promo if it isnt very good. But that Mcgullicutty promo was just unpleasant


----------



## Evilerk

ToddTheBod said:


> Titus O'Neil is better on the mic then McGillinobody. Yet A-Ri. is out at 3.


ok we get it...you like Alex


----------



## hazuki

I usually dont think Henning is bad as you guys make it out to be, but damn, that promo sucked.


----------



## kobra860

PhilThePain said:


> I hope for Hennig's sake he was told to make a bad promo


I don't think so. He seemed to be rambling and I doubt the writers gave him the breastfeeding line.


----------



## The Oggmonster

Wait, so is next season just Divas?


----------



## RatedRudy

i sure as hell gonna miss laycool with kaval , i hope the bookers can somehow keep them interacting after this show ends, i just love the chemistry between them


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Pyro™ said:


> Did he really? Yeah, he's fucked then. Totally.
> 
> Awful.


No he put his pointer fingers up to signal he's number 1. C'mon Pyro!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod

RatedR10 said:


> LOL, McGuillicuty's promo was terrible. Kaval should win this.
> 
> And about next season, hopefully Maryse is a pro.


Goldust should of been the only male Pro.

Primo is this season's Zack Ryder. No one cares.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh my god.....for both....Damn she is tall.


----------



## DH

Vickie :lmao

NOOOOOOO


----------



## RKO1988

The Oggmonster said:


> Wait, so is next season just Divas?


yep, which means no point in watching.

Specially now that Vickie is on there.


----------



## Swag

Wow how is she a pro


----------



## Billy Kidman

Before the show is over, they should remove Husky Harris from the crowd to feed Kaval. He looks hungry.


----------



## Amber B

Oh hell :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN

vickie's a pro.

oh my god...............the heat is going to be ungodly


----------



## Tempest

Vickie a pro, WTF!!!?


----------



## AlwaysBrave

oh fuck!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

hazuki said:


> I usually dont think Henning is bad as you guys make it out to be, but damn, that promo sucked.


I don't think he's that bad either, but that was fucking terrible!


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Did anyone hear that guy go "OOOHHHH NNNOOOO !!!!"*


----------



## pipsythegypsy

Even if WWE had McGuillicutty winning they're tip-exing their autocues right now.

Also Riley was doing this backstage I bet fpalm


----------



## Dub

OH GOD!


----------



## CGS

VICKIE????

:lmao


----------



## Evilerk

oh dear god...Excuse me's a pro


----------



## Mizamania

vickie a pro?


----------



## Vårmakos

LOLATVICKIEBEINGAPROSHEDOESNTWRESTLE


----------



## why

vickie guerrero.... A PRO? michael cole is gonna mark for her... 

God.. who is this huge fat woman


----------



## kersed

IMO I think they eliminated Riley because he doesn't need the push that winning NXT will give one of these other guys. Dude can do it on his own just like it has been stated a thousand times in this thread.


----------



## hazuki

OMG VICKIE GUERRERO LOLOL.

WHAT IN THE BLUEHELL.


----------



## Chronic iLL

PUPPIES!


----------



## bme

Vickie's a Pro ?

and dat chick is HUGE


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

WOT THE FOCK


----------



## Rmx820

WHAT THE FUCK SHE IS HUGE. Oh hey, it's Isis.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Oh no!!! Vicky???!!!!


----------



## kobra860

Vicky is on the show? They're just trying to get the show canceled aren't they?


----------



## doctorj89

Oh God ... I hope Vicki pretends to date Aloisa in order to get her heat. Also when she said "beast," she wasn't lying.

HAHAHAHAHA Did Cole just say "shenormous?!"


----------



## Kingofstuff

That's a huge bitch.


----------



## Fire at Heart

wtf is that!!! khalis wife!!


----------



## DaGhost

Vicky?

Aloisa?

I mean i'd hit it but Vicky? Are you kidding?


----------



## Dark Kent

WHAT THE FUCK BEANSTALK DID SHE CLIMB DOWN FROM?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Eek

Holy hell.


----------



## DH

This chick is a fucking tank :lmao


----------



## Serpent01

None of the Pros are Pros.


----------



## korndogg123

Holy shit, what a fucking giant woman!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

OMG this is funny. She's the blonde Chyna.


----------



## KnowYourRole

She might be taller then Taker.


----------



## Kratosx23

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> No he put his pointer fingers up to signal he's number 1. C'mon Pyro!!!


Oh. Well, he's still not becoming a world champion.


----------



## Billy Kidman

The Punjabi Playboy has found himself a pussy!


----------



## scias423

i walk back in the room and I see vickie as a pro? omfg


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

A lot of time, mic skills has to do with content, flow, and substance. You can be the best talker in the world, but if you're not talking about anything worth talking about, you're no good. I see substance in Kaval. He's gaining confidence, and I like how he has improved considerably.


----------



## RatedRudy

lmfao nxt season 3 just keeps getting randomier and randomier, i was just lmfao when i saw vickie and that big ass chick,


----------



## Tempest

DDAAAAAMMMNNN 6'9!?!??! She could sit on the Divas and kill them. They're sticks compared to her.


----------



## El Dandy

Finally the return of the Super Heavyweights!

Hardcore and Crash would be proud.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

God Damn, that's a big bitch!!!!


----------



## SP103

Which WWE guy will climb that mountain in back?


----------



## Sheik

That has to be a dude.


----------



## Huganomics

:shocked:

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## WillTheBloody

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

she looked just like vickie


----------



## Andy Awesome

Rice9999 said:


> LOLATVICKIEBEINGAPROSHEDOESNTWRESTLE



Hey, only Michael McGillicutty can do that !!!


----------



## RKO1988

Radioactivity produced that bitch.


----------



## Mizamania

yay kaval


----------



## Vårmakos

KAVAAAALLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Swag

KAVAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## soxfan93

This chick is terrifying. Is she good?


----------



## Joel

Thank God!


----------



## Perfect Poster

Hey, KAVALLLL!


----------



## doctorj89

THERE IT IS!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

KAVAL WINS BITCHES!!! FUCK YOU COLE!!!


----------



## Rmx820

YAY! Kaval!


----------



## FITZ

Nice!


----------



## Amber B

Jesus Christ..thank you.


----------



## Dub

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

TNA , TNA , TNA


----------



## Boss P

WE DID IT BROOKLYN WE DID IT!


----------



## Chronic iLL

KAVAL! Made it a win!


----------



## CGS

YESSSSSSS KAVAL!!!


----------



## DH

Thank God.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Kaval!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman

FUCK YES! 

What a relief.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

LOW KI WINS BITCHES!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.

Much better than McGillicutty but fucking useless either way.


----------



## hazuki

Woot Kaval!


----------



## Duberry

hell to the yes!!


----------



## perro

FUCK YES! *pumps Fist*


----------



## AlwaysBrave

aww Henning, umad?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*FUCK YEAH!!!!*


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Alosia=Isis The Amazon, WWE recent diva signing!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

My Brooklyn homeboy!


----------



## Huganomics

:hb

FUCK YES!


----------



## Dark Kent

Kaval you son of a bitch you lucky.......

You got hug and hold Layla while she wearing that sexy ass red dress.


----------



## SP103

Dear TNA: 
We picked a gem out of your usual pool of turd talent. 
Love, 
WWE


----------



## the_enforcer4

Sweet. Very well deserved. I was kinda hoping Hennig er uh whatever would win but damn he is just horrible on the mic.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*YYYEEESSS !!!!! YYEESSS !!!! YYYEEESSS !!!*


----------



## Evilerk

I think Kaval is about to get la-id


----------



## bme

LOL Michael is mad f*ckin hurt right now


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.


Oh give me a break :lmao


----------



## Klebold

WWE = midgetville and divaville.


----------



## Swag

Kaval to face Ziggler plz.


----------



## ToddTheBod

He's attempting to figure out what's going through his mind..


----------



## Serpent01

oh god no...dont let him cut another promo.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

McGillinobody still has the same expression on his face he's had all season.


----------



## DH

lol @ Pyro's negativity. There is still hope for Alex Riley.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole

Everyone but Kaval is joining Nexus.


----------



## Amber B

You dun goof'd Michael.


----------



## BallinGid

boyyyy kaval!


----------



## Mizamania

oh god another shit promo


----------



## doctorj89

Oh good, McGillicutty is turning heel again.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.


would u rather it be tears from Henning winning


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.
> 
> Much better than McGillicutty but fucking useless either way.


After the slpooging you did after Miz won Money in the Bank.


----------



## korndogg123

Hmm, Kaval probably didn't NEED to win this thing.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf

*Michael Cole's reaction to Kaval's victory made absolutely no sense. The end.*


----------



## jackalltrade82

Get off the mic!


----------



## why

michael cole is cracking me up


----------



## Fire at Heart

oh god his promo get worse by the minute!!!


----------



## Evilerk

suddenly Henning has turned into Dane cook


----------



## bme

_"well that's been put on hold"_

Cole is f*ckin gold LOL


----------



## ShaggyK

sooo anyone think Kaval has a legit shot of winning the title?

also someone explain to me the LayCool connection...i havent watched any of this season of NXT


----------



## hazuki

This isn't as bad his other promo.


----------



## Vårmakos

He mad.


----------



## Huganomics

*Yawns*


----------



## Duberry

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.
> 
> Much better than McGillicutty but fucking useless either way.


He'd be cleaning up all night if Riley had won your cock would explode


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

I hope Kaval takes the IC title from Ziggler. And also for Joe Hennig to be on the main roster soon.


----------



## Mizamania

what the hell lol


----------



## DH

McGuillifunny is butthurt. And he sounds like a zombie.


----------



## MysticRVD

Another terrible promo


----------



## WhyTooJay

God the guy is terrible. Go away.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

"The moment, of the moment..." What the hell was he talking about? :lmao


----------



## Hammertron

oh god that was painful to listen to


----------



## Andy Awesome

*:................IDON'TKNOWHATOTDONOW.IHAVENOIDEAONWHATTOSAY...IT'SLIKEI'MINASWIMMINGPOOLANDIJUSTGOTHITBYABOOT....IAMTHENEXTBIGTHING....UHOH.....THEGENSISOFMCGILLCUTTY !!!!*


----------



## killacamt

no need to get all butthurt dude...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

HOLY REDUNDANT PROMO :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

I see Joe Hennig has found Randy Orton's robotic voice.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Nice zoom in on his herpes sore...


----------



## Dub

horrible


----------



## Tempest

Wow 2 crappy promos in 1 night. He's on a role. :lmao


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Can we get a mic away from this fucktard.... forever?


----------



## Chronic iLL

The Genesis of McGillicutty :lmao


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Didn't anyone else notice that herp blister going on in the side of his mouth


----------



## DaGhost

O no 3 times

THE MOMENT
this momemnt

a triple botch?

fire this man


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Joe Henning should just retire.

Couldn't say it any better myself. What does this guy have to offer that is any different. LOL the genesis of McGuillicutty? That is Botchamania material.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## bme

WHAT DA F*CK WAS DAT ?


----------



## KOP

OH SHIT! THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTTY LOL.

Kaval won, better than McGillicuty but lmao at all these Riley fans pissed off. He's still going to be getting a big push regardless most likely.


----------



## why

NEXUS 2


----------



## Swag

Nexus all over again!


----------



## Eek

From this moment, from this moment now, this will be the moment of the genesis of McGuillicutty?

WHATTHEHELLWASTHAT?!


----------



## Dark Kent

SHIT!!!!!!! MARK OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold

It sickens me seeing WWE in 2010.


----------



## doctorj89

Really? Even Percy?


----------



## Evilerk

welcome to the GENESIS


----------



## CGS

Kaval just got owned


----------



## AlwaysBrave

oh look....THIS SHIT AGAIN!


----------



## Amber B

Percy, you fuckface.


----------



## ToddTheBod

What the fuck did he just say?


----------



## korndogg123

It's Nexus part 2!


----------



## scias423

oh god here we go NXT BOREVASION 2.0


----------



## Mizamania

well this is sad


----------



## DH

Amber B said:


> You dun goof'd Michael.


:lmao :lmao 

And jesus, Nexus 2.0?? lawls.


----------



## Rmx820

PERCY WATSON OH YEAH


----------



## Andy Awesome

*Ummm, excuse me....Nexus Part 2..You debut next week on RAW !!!*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The Genesis and The Nexus!


----------



## Kratosx23

perro said:


> would u rather it be tears from Henning winning


I'd rather Riley won and I never see the other two again in my life. Sure, Kaval is the lesser of two evils but he's still an evil. I want nothing to do with him whatsoever. Unfortunately, he's a future world champion now and the guy that should've won is a career midcarder who'll never sniff the main event.


----------



## Huganomics

WTF? Now I'm just confused.


----------



## Vårmakos

Did Titus just no-sell MVP's boot?..


----------



## KingCrash

Even in defeat McGillicutty sucks. Everyone else at least cut a decent goodbye promo.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

Another NEXUS????


----------



## KOP

Did MVP just seriously stand back and watch Kaval get slammed by Harris?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

you're either nexus, or against us


----------



## Amber B

Uh...so they were just watching him do that? :lmao


----------



## RKO1988

SJFC said:


> He'd be cleaning up all night if Riley had won your cock would explode


:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole

Where's Barrett at?


----------



## bjnelson19705

titus didnt sell lol


----------



## DH

This is quite retarded.


----------



## why

what the fuck are they doing attacking percy


----------



## Klebold

Kaval winning is a joke.


----------



## Dub

Rice9999 said:


> Did Titus just no-sell MVP's boot?..


HE WAS MAKING IT A WIN DAMMIT


----------



## MysticRVD

So who is on who's team now? lol


----------



## Ditcka

Who's fighting who here?

Riley was just beating up Watson


----------



## Swag

Wow Lucky Cannon looks like Edge


----------



## Billy Kidman

Khan WCWR. said:


> The Genesis and The Nexus!


That's interesting. Although, I'm not looking forward to a group led by Hennig.


----------



## The Oggmonster

Ok Im confused.


----------



## scias423

riley husky lucky and henning to join nexus?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

The Widow Maker


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

What the fuck was that move from Lucky???


----------



## SpeedStick

This is probaly The Genesis


----------



## Evilerk

I know I have seen this before...


----------



## El Dandy

What the hell is Riley doing? Attacking one of his own. Riley fucked up lol

*Nice spot calling by someone "take his finish, time to get up"


----------



## Mizamania

this is stupid


----------



## Louie85TX

Low-Ki/Kaval FTW!!,I thought he did not have much of a chance,But I sure ain't complaining about Kaval winning and I'm alright about all girls for S3....But I sure ain't sure about Viki as a pro.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

did riley hit the wrong guy??


----------



## why

and now percy is back in the ring after being attacked by riley... what the hell? this makes no sense


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

KnowYourRole said:


> Where's Barrett at?


Thats what the got lucky for fpalm


----------



## bme

was'nt Riley kickin Watson's a** a few seconds ago ?


----------



## Hemingway

WHY WAS RILEY ATTACKING WATSON?


----------



## Huganomics

Nexus 2.0: DO NOT WANT! :no:


----------



## Dark Kent

So they're just watching??

Didn't Riley attack Watson?!?!?!


----------



## Amber B

This is a Benny Hill moment for sure.


----------



## kersed

Is Alex Riley's finisher the F-5?


----------



## doctorj89

I really don't give a shit if these guys join The Nexus, but if they start their own thing on SD, I'm going to blow my brains out.


----------



## Batman

This just screams Nexus 2


----------



## FITZ

What the fuck is going on? Watson just got back in the ring after he got attacked by Riley. And where is Eli?


----------



## SP103

Man Boobs can jump a barrier. I'm shocked. 
I'm also thinking of that classic chant on ECW on Sci-Fi. Change the channel...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

...wait... what the fuck is going on?


----------



## jackalltrade82

I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## DH

I'm surprised Kaval isn't dead yet.


----------



## Andy Awesome

*I have a feeling that it's going to be NXT tradition now to from The Nexus..I can't wait for The Vexus..NEXT SEASON !!!*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Where have I seen this before???


----------



## ShaggyK

sooo they're just gonna run the same story line again with these guys...all of whom seem to really suck with the exception of Kaval and Riley


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Fuck that could have broken his spine.


----------



## korndogg123

Only difference here is the NXT winner is getting killed rather than working with them.


----------



## Hammertron

why did riley attack watson?
did he just not realize who he was?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Wait, didn't Riley attack Eddie Murphy? What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## ToddTheBod

So Alex Riley beat up Percy Watson a second ago? Wtf. I guess they just told McGill and Riley to run back out there and fight with no direction?


----------



## Swag

Why the fuck is Watson heel?


----------



## Dub

my baby layla crying


----------



## MysticRVD

NXT 2.0


----------



## DaGhost

Alex Botchly slammed Percy


----------



## Mizamania

why ruin nexus with this crap


----------



## Louie85TX

Klebold said:


> Kaval winning is a joke.


How so?


----------



## Rmx820

I'm so confused right now. If Nexus came out, it would make sense. I guess.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Horrible, purposeless ending. Made Kaval look bad, the pros look bad and Nexus less special. Just unbelievably stupid.

Congrats to Kaval, but what an idiotic finish.


----------



## Evilerk

why would you make Mike the leader...


----------



## Kratosx23

So Kaval gets destroyed and he's the one who wins. Yeah, that's really credible.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Well that was... something?


----------



## SIN_REKA

Oh yeah :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain

LOL! Riley attacked Percy but they're supposed to be working together


----------



## Fire at Heart

lol that was botched by riley or watson!


----------



## pipsythegypsy

If this is going to continue, Riley had better be the mouthpiece, rather than Michael McBreastfeeder


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> did riley hit the wrong guy??


LOL.... sure did.


----------



## jcass10

Riley really made that beatdown look horrible, whose side is he on, and whose side is Percy Watson on OH YEA


----------



## El Dandy

Alex Riley made that segment a Botchamania worthy segment


----------



## DH

The diva's who don't win next season will form a group to take over the WWE.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

riley probably thought watson was mvp


----------



## bme

kersed said:


> Is Alex Riley's finisher the F-5?


it's a TKO

a Fireman's Carry into a Cutter


----------



## kobra860

Kingofstuff said:


> That's a huge bitch.


LMAO! Best first post ever.


----------



## HeatWave

Wow...Who was more confused at the end: the viewers or the ppl in the ring? :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

The Genesis going to Smackdown I bet


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Pyro™;8792708 said:


> I'd rather Riley won and I never see the other two again in my life. Sure, Kaval is the lesser of two evils but he's still an evil. I want nothing to do with him whatsoever. Unfortunately, he's a future world champion now and the guy that should've won is a career midcarder who'll never sniff the main event.


Oh yeah, Kaval is so evil. How could they allow this to happen?


----------



## [MDB]

The the hell was up with Riley beating up on Percy then @ the end teaming up with him to beat down Kaval? Made no sense. Lol.


----------



## Swag

Yea, Barrett is a lot better at this


----------



## alejbr4

i can get botching a move no one is perfect, but how do you botch who youre supposed to attack!?


----------



## new_year_new_start

Did Riley attack MVP or Watson?


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> So Kaval gets destroyed and he's the one who wins. Yeah, that's really credible.


dude, he was outnumber.


----------



## Amber B

I'd lol if they think that now they can be apart of Nexxus only to get their shit kicked in by them. :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD

Guess they'll be on Smackdown next week


----------



## Mizamania

that was the end what is this shit


----------



## RatedR10

I'm so confused... why exactly was Riley attacking Watson in the middle of that again? :lmao:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

That was a dumb ending. Very fucking dumb. Why was Riley beating up on Percy?

I'm glad Kaval won though.


----------



## Hammertron

i dont think kaval looks bad.
did u see him not get super still
till very late in the fight, showing
that hes a fighter and all.
but what could he do against the numbers.
it was lame tho i agree, 
grats to kaval tho, hes amazing.

and lol at A-RY attacking random people
on his team


----------



## perro

WillTheBloody said:


> Horrible, purposeless ending. Made Kaval look bad, the pros look bad and Nexus less special. Just unbelievably stupid.
> 
> Congrats to Kaval, but what an idiotic finish.


Kaval got jumped by 8 guys how the hell dose he look bad?


----------



## SP103

I think Alex Riley missed literacy during college. Looks like he majored in Botch with a minor in Douche.


----------



## Dub

RatedR10 said:


> I'm so confused... why exactly was Riley attacking Watson in the middle of that again? :lmao:lmao


It reminded me of Al snow during the EV 2.0 invasion:lmao


----------



## bme

new_year_new_start said:


> Did Riley attack MVP or Watson?


he had a struggle with MVP, then attacked and threw Watson out of the ring.


----------



## Smoogle

The story here is Riley Attackign Watson what a cluster fuck, lmao as well as all those guys botching moves on Kaval almost murdering him


----------



## Kratosx23

Wrestling>Cena said:


> dude, he was outnumber.


That's not the point. The point is, why does the guy who wins get shit on during the end? That never happened to Barrett. He actually looked good.

Whatever, it doesn't matter. I stopped caring after the first elimination.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Hammertron said:


> why did riley attack watson?
> did he just not realize who he was?


"IT'S MARK HENRY! OR M.V.P.!! Oh crap, this is going to make me look really racist..."


----------



## KingCrash

EdEddNEddy said:


> The Genesis going to Smackdown I bet


A second rate Nexus for the second-rate show (in their eyes.) Fitting.


----------



## Carcass

Oh cool Nexus 2.0 w/o a Barrett like talent to carry the stable in promos and matches.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

That was just fucking lame. Beating the shit out of and sodomizing the dead horse that is Nexus.

I'm guessing they'll all go to Smackdown.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Where did Eli Cottonwood go? That made no sense at all... it was stupid, as in Wrestlecrap stupid.


----------



## Billy Kidman

bme said:


> he had a struggle with MVP, then attacked and threw Watson out of the ring.


"Report: Alex Riley Hates Black People"

Oy.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Swag said:


> Why the fuck is Watson heel?


It'll go over just as bad as Young heel did.


----------



## El Dandy

I bet Riley is getting all kinds of heat backstage since he flipped off the fans and then attacked a guy who's supposed to be on his side

Bad night to be Riley


----------



## FunakLee

The ending was stupid. Like everyone already said why did that guy beat up the other guy? Whatever their names are. Clusterfuck.


----------



## SpeedStick

The Genesis are here Smackdown is in trouble


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> That's not the point. The point is, why does the guy who wins get shit on during the end? That never happened to Barrett. He actually looked good.


Because the others were jealous?


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> That's not the point. The point is, why does the guy who wins get shit on during the end? That never happened to Barrett. He actually looked good.


Barret was a heel

also think about it Kaval was slated to win from day one he was clearly better then then all, the other guys were jealous


----------



## why

Smoogle said:


> The story here is Riley Attackign Watson what a cluster fuck, lmao as well as all those guys botching moves on Kaval almost murdering him


This is professional rasslin. What do you expect?


----------



## Fufflefuff

DH said:


> The diva's who don't win next season will form a group to take over the WWE.


That gigantic woman will do it all on her own. OMG where did they find her?


----------



## mm22

el dandy said:


> I bet Riley is getting all kinds of heat backstage since he flipped off the fans and then attacked a guy on his side.
> 
> Bad night to be Riley


Wasn't he just doing his usual hand gesture?


----------



## RKO1988

ToddTheBod said:


> It'll go over just as bad as Young heel did.


You mean Dark Cena?


----------



## RVD 1010

So we have Nexus and Nexus 2. Does that mean after WNXT there will be a WNexus?


----------



## kobra860

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> "IT'S MARK HENRY! OR M.V.P.!! Oh crap, this is going to make me look really racist..."


It's hard to miss the goofy looking bald guy with the glasses.


----------



## ToddTheBod

So Eli disappeared and Riley attacked Percy? I cannot wait to see what the dirtsheets report after this one.

And Lucky planted Kaval hard with whatever that was. He seemed to twist his ankle on his way down to almost breaking his spine..


----------



## Louie85TX

So they are actually going ahead with a Nexus 2.0!?,I agree most likely it'll be for Smackdown!,I'll be pretty surprised IF NXT is not cancelled by late next year.


----------



## Serpent01

Riley got me confused there in the end.

how the hell can you botch that? WTF


----------



## benji91

Fire Russo *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap* Fire Russo *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap*


----------



## Hammertron

i cant wait to watch a replay of that shmozz, and watch riley, 
and try to figure out, wtf he was thinking... lmao


----------



## thegreatone15

[MDB] said:


> The the hell was up with Riley beating up on Percy then @ the end teaming up with him to beat down Kaval? Made no sense. Lol.


That's exactly what I was wondering. This would of been an ok ending but everybody involved with that fucked up on so many levels.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Just page after page of people asking: "Why did Riley attack Watson?"


----------



## perro

el dandy said:


> I bet Riley is getting all kinds of heat backstage since he flipped off the fans and then attacked a guy who's supposed to be on his side
> 
> Bad night to be Riley


He will get daniel byan'd only nobody will be chanting for him to come back lol


----------



## NotAllThere

that was disappointing. And please NEVER give Hennig a mic again.


----------



## Kratosx23

perro said:


> Barret was a heel
> 
> also think about it Kaval was slated to win from day one he was clearly better then then all, the other guys were jealous


So what if he's a heel or face? Heels don't take beatdowns? I know they had the Nexus idea in place anyway, but it doesn't make sense why one group unifies together and one group unifies against the winner.



Wrestling>Cena said:


> Because the others were jealous?


And the season 1 one guys weren't jealous of Barrett?



> He will get daniel byan'd only nobody will be chanting for him to come back lol


I'm actually expecting that to happen now.


----------



## *Eternity*

Is Kaval alright?? Because I counted about 4 finisher that were botched on him.


----------



## Smoogle

Def doesn't make him look weak it was obvious from the beginning when no one was routing for him that something would pop off - 

That one dude got a super kick from MVP and he totally shrug it off and didn't feel it, then this whole fuck of mass garbage consumed the ring


----------



## icehouse

How is that anything like the Nexus? They attacked the guy who won NXT....not a top WWE superstar.


----------



## El Dandy

mm22 said:


> Wasn't he just doing his usual hand gesture?


Perhaps, but making that big of a mental error (attacking your own guy) is huge. Really turned a meh segment into the clusterfuck. He'll get heat more so for that.


----------



## Swag

ToddTheBod said:


> It'll go over just as bad as Young heel did.


Even worse. Young didn't act like Watson did during nxt


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, that finale was just one botch after another, with some spotlights...


----------



## Hammertron

i hope hes okay. i didnt see cannons move. but i saw huskys, and fuck
that shit had to hurt.


----------



## jasonviyavong

HAHAHAH RILEY FUCKED UP SO BAD!!! Anyways guess this group will be called the "Genesis"


----------



## Mizamania

that was horrible


----------



## perro

well atleast smackdown might be entertaining now


----------



## Smoogle

Yeah, they botched Kaval like crazy surprised he's not even injured


----------



## SCSA852k

What a finish to the show by the creative geniuses by WWE.
It seems like if they can't come up with a bright idea to finish off a show, it ends in a 7 on 1 beat down.


----------



## Dub

Pyro™ said:


> So what if he's a heel or face? Heels don't take beatdowns? I know they had the Nexus idea in place anyway, but it doesn't make sense why one group unifies together and one group unifies against the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> And the season 1 one guys weren't jealous of Barrett?


No, they pointed out that they were mad at WWE management.


----------



## PoisonMouse

To be honest, the stable's dead before its started. Percy is way too over to be a heel, Lucky Cannon in a stable? No thanks. McGillicutty leading it? NO THANKS.

Alex Riley then proceeded to ruin anything they had going. Unless their gimmicks are a bunch of hopeless dipshits.


----------



## bme

that was horrible.... and confusing



PoisonMouse said:


> To be honest, the stable's dead before its started. Percy is way too over to be a heel, Lucky Cannon in a stable? No thanks. McGillicutty leading it? NO THANKS.
> 
> Alex Riley then proceeded to ruin anything they had going. Unless their gimmicks are a bunch of hopeless dipshits.


Riley & Watson are too good to be stuck in a group and i don't like the rest of em one bit.

and Michael possibliy being the leader is sad as hell


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> So what if he's a heel or face? Heels don't take beatdowns? I know they had the Nexus idea in place anyway, but it doesn't make sense why one group unifies together and one group unifies against the winner.
> 
> 
> 
> And the season 1 one guys weren't jealous of Barrett?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually expecting that to happen now.


Barret wasnt so obviously better then all of them, add in kaval's height and they were Emasculated


----------



## alejbr4

outside of an injury riley attacking percy is problably one of the biggest botches ever


----------



## Sheik

Not gonna lie, an SD! version of Nexus would be the most interesting thing on Smackdown! since the draft.

I'm all in, if that's the plan.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

ok......what the fuck just happened?


riley attacked watson, then they are on the same side again.

they are all jealous of kaval because he won, or more likely because he was with laycool the entire season 

so nexus is on raw, and genesis goes to smackdown.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Hammertron said:


> i cant wait to watch a replay of that shmozz, and watch riley,
> and try to figure out, wtf he was thinking... lmao


Please do and make a thread explaining it. I'm serious.


----------



## Hammertron

perro said:


> well atleast smackdown might be entertaining now


u actually find anyone besides kaval (and i will give u riley but wow, hes an idiot)
interesting...?

genesis = the after-taste of nexus gum


----------



## El Dandy

jasonviyavong said:


> HAHAHAH RILEY FUCKED UP SO BAD!!! *Anyways guess this group will be called the "Genesis"*


That means Season 3's end of season heel-faction will be called the *"Saturn"* and Season 4 will be *"Dreamcast"*. :no:


----------



## jasonviyavong

Percy shoulda just stayed outside to not make it so awkward


----------



## Smoogle

the ending was hilarious though..Percy standing over Kaval "OH YEA" when he just got beat up and thrown out by the guy next to him


----------



## pipsythegypsy

Did anybody else get the feeling that this was an unscripted attack? I mean we know NXT is hastily improvised at the best of times and probably has a much less well-prepared script than the other shows. Maybe the 5 previously eliminated NXT2 guys just thought "Hey! We're going back to FCW unless we do something right now!" so they did. Then the pros coming in and Riley, McGuillingerillingucutty entering the fray was hastily arranged from backstage...

Anyway, I hope it's written out by having them invade SD unsuccessfully because they all end up fighting each other and/or squabbling (_a la_ Riley throwing out Watson) allowing the guys who are ready to beat themselves independent paths within the WWE (which probably equates to just Riley)


----------



## Deshad C.

I don't care how bad it was, Kaval won 

Thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Dark Kent

That was the most retarded bunch of shit I've seen in recent years...

MVP watches Husky slam Kaval after going in to save Kaval.

Riley fuckin attacks his own guy!

Titus no sells MVP's big boot.

The pros leave under their own will while Kaval was still gettin beat down.

fpalm who wrote that shit???


----------



## kobra860

el dandy said:


> That means Season 3's end of season heel-faction will be called the *"Saturn"* and Season 4 will be *"Dreamcast"*. :no:


The Saturn was amazing.



TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That was the most retarded bunch of shit I've seen in recent years...
> 
> MVP watches Husky slam Kaval after going in to save Kaval.
> 
> Riley fuckin attacks his own guy!
> 
> Titus no sells MVP's big boot.
> 
> The pros leave under their own will while Kaval was still gettin beat down.
> 
> fpalm who wrote that shit???


Probably the same people who wrote Raw last night.


----------



## benji91

icehouse said:


> How is that anything like the Nexus? They attacked the guy who won NXT....not a top WWE superstar.


A group of NXT alumni attacking one person in a dominant stable with them all hitting their finishers on the guy.

How are they different?!


----------



## thegreatone15

*Eternity* said:


> Is Kaval alright?? Because I counted about 4 finisher that were botched on him.


That whole ending was botched, not just the moves but everything that was involved in it.


----------



## PoisonMouse

The wannabe Nexus is dead before it even began.


----------



## jasonviyavong

el dandy said:


> That means Season 3's end of season heel-faction will be called the *"Saturn"* and Season 4 will be *"Dreamcast"*. :no:


I guess so ..speaking of season 3 I will not be watching that


----------



## SP103

el dandy said:


> That means Season 3's end of season heel-faction will be called the *"Saturn"* and Season 4 will be *"Dreamcast"*. :no:


Well Riley goes on to form the CDI / Jaguar group.


----------



## Smoogle

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That was the most retarded bunch of shit I've seen in recent years...
> 
> MVP watches Husky slam Kaval after going in to save Kaval.
> 
> Riley fuckin attacks his own guy!
> 
> Titus no sells MVP's big boot.
> 
> The pros leave under their own will while Kaval was still gettin beat down.
> 
> fpalm who wrote that shit???




oh man I was dying laughing at the no sell when MVP gave titus the big boot that might of been the worse thing


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pyro: Suicide watch.

Someone better be ready to report this.

Jesus, man, Riley's gonna be fine. Danielson went out earlier then Riley and he's turning out pretty well for himself.


----------



## PhilThePain

Pyro™ said:


> That's not the point. The point is, why does the guy who wins get shit on during the end? That never happened to Barrett. He actually looked good.
> 
> Whatever, it doesn't matter. I stopped caring after the first elimination.


but the first elimination was titus. don't tell me you cared for him


----------



## benji91

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That was the most retarded bunch of shit I've seen in recent years...
> 
> MVP watches Husky slam Kaval after going in to save Kaval.
> 
> Riley fuckin attacks his own guy!
> 
> Titus no sells MVP's big boot.
> 
> The pros leave under their own will while Kaval was still gettin beat down.
> 
> fpalm who wrote that shit???


Fire Russo *clap, clap, clap-clap-clap*


----------



## PoisonMouse

The difference between The Nexus and "Genesis" is that, while the Nexus was a bunch of NXT rejects - Genesis is a bunch of talentless NXT rejects.


----------



## SCSA852k

So people are already calling this unit Genesis. 
I'm not sure if they will be even kept around. If this is going to be a SD's version of Nexus..
Well, I just don't know about this. 
It looks weak, and doesn't interest me a bit.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

el dandy said:


> That means Season 3's end of season heel-faction will be called the *"Saturn"* and Season 4 will be *"Dreamcast"*. :no:


They need the "Megadrive" and "Game Gear" and they're practically set.


----------



## The_Jiz

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## perro

Hammertron said:


> u actually find anyone besides kaval (and i will give u riley but wow, hes an idiot)
> interesting...?
> 
> genesis = the after-taste of nexus gum


out side of the main event every week its been the 6 same guys...so yeah sadly 


Genesis vs Nexus at Survior Series...or Bragging Rights


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Eternity* said:


> Is Kaval alright?? Because I counted about 4 finisher that were botched on him.


i'm thinking the same.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh....this is most likely part of the nexus bigger picture. They take over raw, genesis takes over smackdown. So then the nxt generation of stars controls the wwe.


----------



## Kratosx23

PhilThePain said:


> but the first elimination was titus. don't tell me you cared for him


TONIGHT'S first elimination. ~_~


----------



## benji91

I swear TNA must have a copyright claim somewhere.

A new wrestler called AJ - dubious claim but it might hold some water.
A new faction called Genesis - I'm sure TNA could sue WWE for this


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I love how everyone is shitting on that nonsensical *AWFUL* ending!!!


----------



## bme

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> That was the most retarded bunch of shit I've seen in recent years...
> 
> MVP watches Husky slam Kaval after going in to save Kaval.
> 
> Riley fuckin attacks his own guy!
> 
> Titus no sells MVP's big boot.
> 
> The pros leave under their own will while Kaval was still gettin beat down.
> 
> fpalm who wrote that shit???


The refs actually stopped the Pros, but why stop them when they're helping someone who is gettin their a** kicked ?


----------



## RatedRudy

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Not gonna lie, an SD! version of Nexus would be the most interesting thing on Smackdown! since the draft.
> 
> I'm all in, if that's the plan.


exactly, i mean come on guys, don't you watn to see some more of alex riley and husky harris, sure they will have to carry the dead weigh of lucky cannon, watson, michael, eli cottonwood for a while but once their stable known as genesis is finished, they will be instant stars to flourish on their own on smackdown. its perfect, wwe saw how nexus was a success and decided to do another with this season, its brilliant. in other news, i think riley confused percy watson for mvp, that was just confusing as hell.


----------



## PoisonMouse

So, when Riley began to attack Percy, did he not think to just, stop? Or something?
Instead of... bodyslamming him then throwing him out...


----------



## RKO1988

Anyone think they botched kaval on purpose because they're actually jealous of him winning and getting a push before them?


----------



## jasonviyavong

I say McGillicutty and Harris go to SD to form a tagteam or something and feud with Kaval. While Riley goes to RAW and becomes Miz's lackey. Watson can get called up some other time and everyone else can go home.


----------



## kobra860

bjnelson19705 said:


> i'm thinking the same.


I don't know how they even botched those moves. Kaval probably weighs 180 at the most.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I don't see the group lasting long, these morons don't even know who the fuck to attack!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

benji91 said:


> I swear TNA must have a copyright claim somewhere.
> 
> A new wrestler called AJ - dubious claim but it might hold some water.


The girl's REAL name is April Jeanette. Therefore, they wouldn't get sued for using AJ because it's using her initials. It holds absolutely NO water.


----------



## ShaggyK

so i didnt watch any of season 2 of NXT, just tonights episode and from that one experience it appears to me that Kaval was the only good wrestler this season...i think every one of the rookies botched something in that segment at the end...Riley attacking the wrong guy, 3 or 4 guys almost killing Kaval attempting their finishers, and that one guy disappearing anyway im happy to see Kaval in the wwe


----------



## Kratosx23

Perfect Poster said:


> Pyro: Suicide watch.
> 
> Someone better be ready to report this.
> 
> Jesus, man, Riley's gonna be fine. Danielson went out earlier then Riley and he's turning out pretty well for himself.


Midcarding is not "turning out pretty well". It's failure and I sincerely doubt he's going to reach the main event.

And frankly, I doubt Riley will make it even more now because of this apparant mistake that everyone is pointing out he made during the beatdown. WWE doesn't forgive people unless it's Orton.


----------



## RatedRudy

PoisonMouse said:


> The difference between The Nexus and "Genesis" is that, while the Nexus was a bunch of NXT rejects - Genesis is a bunch of talentless NXT rejects.


hmm riley and husky harris are anything but talentless, wtf are u watching


----------



## Evilerk

benji91 said:


> I swear TNA must have a copyright claim somewhere.
> 
> A new wrestler called AJ - dubious claim but it might hold some water.
> A new faction called Genesis - I'm sure TNA could sue WWE for this


didn't God use genesis first...or was it Star Trek


----------



## HeatWave

All the rookies had to know ahead of time before the show started who would win..I mean would they really go ahead with the attack if lets say Alex Riley won? No, because it wouldnt have drawn heat


----------



## perro

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't see the group lasting long, these morons don't even know who the fuck to attack!!!


Nexus was at least admirable with there motivations

these guys seem like whiny cry babies


----------



## PoisonMouse

Also, where did the pros go? Why were the refs restraining them and not the rookies? The pros were trying to help... sort of, until they started watching Husky beat down Kaval in front of them.


----------



## benji91

kobra860 said:


> I don't know how they even botched those moves. Kaval probably weighs 180 at the most.


They're not exactly the hardest moves to complete either. God knows how a guy can fuck up a senton.


----------



## Vårmakos

After tonight's botch : Pyro was right... Riley's career is over.


----------



## alejbr4

benji91 said:


> I swear TNA must have a copyright claim somewhere.
> 
> A new wrestler called AJ - dubious claim but it might hold some water.
> A new faction called Genesis - I'm sure TNA could sue WWE for this


first i dont think they can claim the name aj since its a common name for real people not like say a wrestler being called abyss, plsu aj is her real name i believe

genesis from a ppv name to a group name would be laughed at especially since its been used as a name for less well known wrestlers and finishers


----------



## Hiplop

KAVAL WINS... WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Swag

Pyro™ said:


> Midcarding is not "turning out pretty well". It's failure and I sincerely doubt he's going to reach the main event.
> 
> And frankly, I doubt Riley will make it even more now because of this apparant mistake that everyone is pointing out he made during the beatdown. WWE doesn't forgive people unless it's Orton.


Every great star started out midcarding or even worse jobbing or tag team. There's nothing wrong with that


----------



## perro

Rice9999 said:


> After tonight's botch : Pyro was right... Riley's career is over.


After to night thats not a bad thing


----------



## bme

Riley & Watson should not be stuck in a group, let alone one who's leader is McGillicuddy and features Cottenwood, Harris, Lucky & Titus.


----------



## Hiplop

Rice9999 said:


> After tonight's botch : Pyro was right... Riley's career is over.


what did he do wrong? i went to get snacks after kaval won


----------



## kobra860

Pyro™;8792943 said:


> Midcarding is not "turning out pretty well". It's failure and I sincerely doubt he's going to reach the main event.
> 
> And frankly, I doubt Riley will make it even more now because of this apparant mistake that everyone is pointing out he made during the beatdown. WWE doesn't forgive people unless it's Orton.


Riley was a guy the WWE trained themselves so he has a slight advantage over your average WWE worker. Even if he's punished, it won't be anything too serious.


----------



## *Eternity*

I bet Vince is cussing out every single wrestler(especially Riley and Titus) and ref that was in the ring at that time.Because that ending looked like it wasn't even scripted.

SOMEBODIES GONNA GET FIRED!!!!!


----------



## benji91

alejbr4 said:


> first i dont think they can claim the name aj since its a common name for real people not like say a wrestler being called abyss, plsu aj is her real name i believe
> 
> genesis from a ppv name to a group name would be laughed at especially since its been used as a name for less well known wrestlers and finishers


Still, if TNA had a faction called Over the Limit then WWE would take them to the cleaners.


----------



## Kratosx23

Swag said:


> Every great star started out midcarding or even worse jobbing or tag team. There's nothing wrong with that


Whatever, I still don't believe an NXT loser is ever becoming world champion. 

Especially not after this mistake. Like I said, WWE DOESN'T forgive people. They just don't.


----------



## jasonviyavong

Other than talking about the Genesis ..Kaval has improved on the mic from day one of NXT and the past number of weeks I've enjoyed his mic work.


----------



## Azuran

Pyro™ said:


> The IWC janitor is going to have the worst night of his life, cleaning up all this cum.


----------



## bme

Hiplop™;8792970 said:


> what did he do wrong? i went to get snacks after kaval won


- Titus, Cottenwood, Harris & Lucky attacked Kaval.
- The Pros came in to help Kaval.
- McGillicuddy & Riley came out, Michael attacked Kaval while Riley struggled with MVP and attacked and threw Watson out of the ring.
- Seconds later Riley alongside Watson and the other rookies hit their finishers on Kaval.


----------



## El Dandy

*Season 1: *
-Attack John Cena
-Fuck shit up (around ringside)
-Daniel Bryan choke announcer with neck tie he's wearing
-Daniel Bryan spit in John Cena's face
-Successfully hit all finishes on John Cena
-???
-Profit

*Season 2*
-Attack NXT2 winner
-Engage in brawl with NXT2 Pro's
-Alex Riley turns brawl into clusterfuck
-Alex Riley hits finish on own teamate, then stand beside as if nothing happend 45 seconds later
-Botch every single finish on Kaval
-????
-FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## alejbr4

benji91 said:


> Still, if TNA had a faction called Over the Limit then WWE would take them to the cleaners.


no they wouldnt hell didnt taz say ecw on an impact and wwe didnt sue


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

They're not even mentioning the attack on WWE.com. They just mentioned Kaval is the winner. Perhaps they'll retcon it?


----------



## PoisonMouse

Pyro™;8792980 said:


> Whatever, I still don't believe an NXT loser is ever becoming world champion.
> 
> Especially not after this mistake. Like I said, WWE DOESN'T forgive people. They just don't.


The Hoorah guy who got a lapdance from Big Dick Johnson is the current MITB winner and US champion.

Isaac Yankem DDS. is the current World Heavyweight Champion. Bradshaw of the Acolytes is a former World champ.


----------



## Dub

Khan WCWR. said:


> They're not even mentioning the attack on WWE.com. They just mentioned Kaval is the winner. Perhaps they'll retcon it?


:lmao i wouldn't be surprise, i didnt come off good on tv.


----------



## bme

Khan WCWR. said:


> They're not even mentioning the attack on WWE.com. They just mentioned Kaval is the winner. Perhaps they'll retcon it?


it's mentioned on the NXT page


----------



## perro

Khan WCWR. said:


> They're not even mentioning the attack on WWE.com. They just mentioned Kaval is the winner. Perhaps they'll retcon it?


Lets hope


----------



## Kratosx23

PoisonMouse said:


> The Hoorah guy who got a lapdance from Big Dick Johnson is the current MITB winner and US champion.
> 
> Isaac Yankem DDS. is the current World Heavyweight Champion. Bradshaw of the Acolytes is a former World champ.


Kane leeched his career off The Undertaker and Eddie Guerrero personally requested JBL to be WWE Champion and that only happened because Brock Lesnar left the company.

Alright, fine, Miz is becoming a success, but that won't happen again. They'll probably release Riley after tonight. And what mistakes did they ever make? I mean, serious things that messed up a segment. I don't recall anything.


----------



## KingCrash

Khan WCWR. said:


> They're not even mentioning the attack on WWE.com. They just mentioned Kaval is the winner. Perhaps they'll retcon it?


That would be amazing even by WWE standards, but they're just probably slow putting it up.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

bme said:


> it's mentioned on the NXT page


Hmmm... I see it now. It's not given a headline, though, which is surprising, unless they're just getting the photos up.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pyro™ said:


> Midcarding is not "turning out pretty well". It's failure and I sincerely doubt he's going to reach the main event.
> 
> And frankly, I doubt Riley will make it even more now because of this apparant mistake that everyone is pointing out he made during the beatdown. WWE doesn't forgive people unless it's Orton.


Christ, nobody starts their career off in teh main event. NOBODY. Pretty sure they gave Bryan his job back after choking Roberts. Pretty sure they gave Hardy a World Title reign after missing WM due to drugs. I'm pretty sure Eddie got a World Title reign after being let go due to drugs.

Good god, you're acting as if the sky is falling. The plan of the show is to create MULTIPLE stars. Not just one. Otherwise they wouldn't show the guys after they've been eliminated.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RatedRudy said:


> hmm riley and husky harris are anything but talentless, wtf are u watching


Riley may not be talentless, but he sure is dumb!!!


----------



## perro

PoisonMouse said:


> Bradshaw of the Acolytes is a former World champ.


The Acolytes were awesome


----------



## alejbr4

PoisonMouse said:


> The Hoorah guy who got a lapdance from Big Dick Johnson is the current MITB winner and US champion.
> 
> Isaac Yankem DDS. is the current World Heavyweight Champion. Bradshaw of the Acolytes is a former World champ.


guy who was one step from being fired is a 13 time champ, hollywood blonde, a guy who was told to die from the crowd is a multitime champ, you can on and on. as long as the guy doenst completely f up they have a chance...

i rep'd this cause i totall forgot about the lap dance part....lawlz


----------



## JordanPippen23

R.I.P. Alex Riley

Seriously how did that beatdown Riley gave Percy go on so long without him knowing what was going on? He beat him down then hit his finisher and then threw him out the ring. Then they stood beside each other at the end like nothing happened. That was one of the damndest things I've ever seen.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Pyro™ said:


> Midcarding is not "turning out pretty well". It's failure and I sincerely doubt he's going to reach the main event.
> 
> And frankly, I doubt Riley will make it even more now because of this apparant mistake that everyone is pointing out he made during the beatdown. WWE doesn't forgive people unless it's Orton.


let's be glad orton wasn't percy. riley wouldn't hear the end of it.


----------



## Swag

Hammertron said:


> u actually find anyone besides kaval (and i will give u riley but wow, hes an idiot)
> interesting...?
> 
> genesis = the after-taste of nexus gum


I fail to see how. Cottonwood is better than Sheffield since the size makes him more realistic (i prefer Sheff though)
Titus and Tarver are pretty much equal slight advantage to tarver. Good on the mic and mediocre in the ring (Tarver has an edge though)
Watson is worlds better than young.
Gabriel is much better than Lucky but I'm willing to give lucky a chance as he looked decent tonight
Hennig is better than Slater. both good in the ring but annoying voices. Hennig has a better look though.
Harris is better than Otunga. self explanatory

Barrett and Riley is a tough one. Barrett is better for a stable and is more fierce, Riley is a cocky guy but he's better in ring than barrett

so yea its not bad


----------



## rodgersv

My wife looked up for a few seconds saw Riley finish Percy then asked me a minute later why they were standing together she watched 2 minutes of NXT season 2 and said this "is the dumbest show ever" I asked her again a few minutes ago if she still felt the same after watching Wharehouse 13 and she looked at me and said "this shit makes more sense than what you were watching" that is all I need to say about what I just witnessed


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Pyro™ said:


> Like I said, WWE DOESN'T forgive people. They just don't.



























Sure they do!


----------



## SoS93

I can't wait till maffew makes this entire episode into a botchamania,it's the most unintentionally funny shit i've seen all year.I might have to watch the diva season just to see if it can get any worse.Still Kaval has a guaranteed world title match and that has to count for something.


----------



## perro

I hope each and every one of those dumb asses are getting chewd out 

I dont think it hurt him but really poor Kaval the beat down is one thing but such a shitty one


----------



## SP103

Alex Riley. Nominee for botch of the year.


----------



## Kratosx23

Perfect Poster said:


> Christ, nobody starts their career off in teh main event. NOBODY. Pretty sure they gave Bryan his job back after choking Roberts. Pretty sure they gave Hardy a World Title reign after missing WM due to drugs. I'm pretty sure Eddie got a World Title reign after being let go due to drugs.
> 
> Good god, you're acting as if the sky is falling. The plan of the show is to create MULTIPLE stars. Not just one. Otherwise they wouldn't show the guys after they've been eliminated.


Bryan didn't make a MISTAKE. He went out there and did something with no guidelines and it happened to break one of their rules that he was never even informed of. Hardy and Eddie got drug violations but they were super over. Riley will get released and they won't bring him back. I'd bet on it.

I've seen no evidence that the plan of the show is to create multiple stars yet and even if it IS the case, he's not gonna be one of them. WWE doesn't forgive people, I've stressed that already. They don't want mistakes. They want everybody to be perfect and if they're not, they cut their heads off, figuratively.


----------



## alejbr4

SP103 said:


> Alex Riley. Nominee for botch of the year.


cosign


----------



## PoisonMouse

If they're not ignoring the attack completely, how long do you give The Train Wrexus until it dies? Especially if McGillicutty is leading...


----------



## El Dandy

SP103 said:


> Alex Riley. Nominee for botch of the year.


I approve.


----------



## Kane_fanV1

So, Johny Ace thinks Sexy Star is ugly and not diva material, but then hires some tall manbeast that makes Nicole Bass and Bull Nakano look like the fucking Bella twins. Why does this man have a job still?


----------



## RKO1988

Why would they make an entire season based soley on divas? That won't draw ratings AT ALL.


----------



## bme

PoisonMouse said:


> If they're not ignoring the attack completely, how long do you give The Train Wrexus until it dies? Especially if McGillicutty is leading...


a few months

Riley & Watson should'nt be in a group (especially given their personalities), McGillicutty is bland & trash on the mic and the rest of em are just no good.


----------



## perro

Kane_fanV1 said:


> So, Johny Ace thinks Sexy Star is ugly and not diva material, but then hires some tall manbeast that makes Nicole Bass and Bull Nakano look like the fucking Bella twins. Why does this man have a job still?


the "manbeast" isn't supposed to be a "diva diva" shes like the ugly girl that the popular girls keep around so they look hotter


----------



## bme

Kane_fanV1 said:


> So, Johny Ace thinks Sexy Star is ugly and not diva material, but then hires some tall manbeast that makes Nicole Bass and Bull Nakano look like the fucking Bella twins. Why does this man have a job still?


Reasons to watch Season 3:

- REALLY huge b!tch 
- Vickie & the Bellas Twins are Pros
- AJ (heard good things about her)
- Goldust is a Pro

Basically watch for the laughs


----------



## jcass10

It makes sense from a storyline standpoint. 

These guys dont have contracts, and they saw what their predecessors did to all get contracts.

Why not at least try to emulate it


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> I've seen no evidence that the plan of the show is to create nultiple stars yet and even if it IS the case, he's not gonna be one of them.


It truly is mind-boggling how you apparently see no evidence. Is the sky a different color than blue to you, too?


----------



## lic05

OK let me get this straight:

1) There was a season 2 revolt and the apparent leader is Mcmanipedi or whatever his name is spelt...

2) NXT season 3 is a Divas competition.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

And it seems like Riley's botch is a must watch.


----------



## benji91

Pyro™ said:


> Bryan didn't make a MISTAKE. He went out there and did something with no guidelines and it happened to break one of their rules that he was never even informed of. Hardy and Eddie got drug violations but they were super over. Riley will get released and they won't bring him back. I'd bet on it.
> 
> I've seen no evidence that the plan of the show is to create multiple stars yet and even if it IS the case, he's not gonna be one of them. WWE doesn't forgive people, I've stressed that already. They don't want mistakes. They want everybody to be perfect and if they're not, they cut their heads off, figuratively.


If Riley truely is the star which you've made him out to be, he'll be able to make it either in or out of the WWE.

How can you see no evidence when there is a faction of the NXT Season 1 alumni wrestling against John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho and Edge? Surely NXT was the starting block for this faction and I can see some members of the Nexus going on to great things.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

I hope Alex Riley hasn't messed things up. He's a star and the WWE needs to use him.


----------



## kobra860

Kane_fanV1 said:


> So, Johny Ace thinks Sexy Star is ugly and not diva material, but then hires some tall manbeast that makes Nicole Bass and Bull Nakano look like the fucking Bella twins. Why does this man have a job still?


LMAO. The disturbing thing is that she used to model. Not a pretty sight...


----------



## perro

aside from pyro would any of u guys care if all these guys [sans kaval of course] were fired?


----------



## Hiplop

sigh, NXT is now "create a stable to randomly attack people"


----------



## Kratosx23

benji91 said:


> If Riley truely is the star which you've made him out to be, he'll be able to make it either in or out of the WWE.
> 
> How can you see no evidence when there is a faction of the NXT Season 1 alumni wrestling against John Cena, Randy Orton, Chris Jericho and Edge? Surely NXT was the starting block for this faction and I can see some members of the Nexus going on to great things.


Not after this. I'd bet on it. And there is no such thing anymore as "making it out of the WWE". TNA is NOT competition or a major organization.

Nexus was just a group designed to make it easier for Wade Barrett to become a main eventer and become the biggest heel on the show without having to dominate the main eventers 1 on 1, plus it was an easy way to get them all to join. They want more people on the rosters, but that doesn't mean they'll be stars.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pyro™ said:


> Bryan didn't make a MISTAKE. He went out there and did something with no guidelines and it happened to break one of their rules that he was never even informed of. Hardy and Eddie got drug violations but they were super over. Riley will get released and they won't bring him back. I'd bet on it.
> 
> I've seen no evidence that the plan of the show is to create multiple stars yet and even if it IS the case, he's not gonna be one of them. WWE doesn't forgive people, I've stressed that already. They don't want mistakes. They want everybody to be perfect and if they're not, they cut their heads off, figuratively.


If he broke a rule, it's a mistake. Simple as. And I'm pretty sure a drug suspension is a big mistake. Kennedy got a whole lot of chances too, but he kept fucking up. One mistake doesn't spell the end of a WWE career.

And obviously stars haven't been made all of the way yet, seeing as this started 6 months ago, that'd be quite the superpush. HBK basically screwed out the SS plans in 96 when he refused to job to Vader, but he was allowed back in with open arms in 02. This is far from being the end of Riley's career. Quit being so dramatic.


----------



## The_Jiz

Hiplop™ said:


> sigh, NXT is now "create a stable to randomly attack people"


You would think WWE would learn by now.


----------



## KingCrash

perro said:


> aside from pyro would any of u guys care if all these guys [sans kaval of course] were fired?


I kind of grew to like Husky and Riley should stay but the rest could disappear and I wouldn't miss a beat.


----------



## perro

Hiplop™ said:


> sigh, NXT is now "create a stable to randomly attack people"


if that was there plan i dont see them going through with it now

actually i expect them to try and do it on Smackdown and nexus to jump them and beat the shit out of them


----------



## bme

I like Riley & Watson, the rest can GTFO


----------



## Kratosx23

Perfect Poster said:


> If he broke a rule, it's a mistake. Simple as. And I'm pretty sure a drug suspension is a big mistake. Kennedy got a whole lot of chances too, but he kept fucking up. One mistake doesn't spell the end of a WWE career.
> 
> And obviously stars haven't been made all of the way yet, seeing as this started 6 months ago, that'd be quite the superpush. HBK basically screwed out the SS plans in 96 when he refused to job to Vader, but he was allowed back in with open arms in 02. This is far from being the end of Riley's career. Quit being so dramatic.


Alright, fine. Terminology. It might have been a mistake, but it wasn't a BOTCH. Kennedy got chances because he was Vince's boy. Riley is not, or at least I haven't seen anything to suggest that. 

HBK was a WWE Champion, Riley is a rookie who doesn't have a secure spot. How are you comparing that?


----------



## The_Jiz

The NXT competition is pointless if the losers keep on barging into the WWE anyways.


----------



## Kane_fanV1

perro said:


> the "manbeast" isn't supposed to be a "diva diva" shes like the ugly girl that the popular girls keep around so they look hotter


then why not just hire Sexy Star? Ace says she is fat and ugly anyway.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

perro said:


> aside from pyro would any of u guys care if all these guys [sans kaval of course] were fired?


Nope. Especially Riley, because he just revealed himself to be a complete fucking moron!!!


----------



## RKO1988

perro said:


> if that was there plan i dont see them going through with it now
> 
> actually i expect them to try and do it on Smackdown and nexus to jump them and beat the shit out of them


That would make up for most of season 2 being shitty.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Kane_fanV1 said:


> then why not just hire Sexy Star? Ace says she is fat and ugly anyway.


She didn't know english very well. So, the Season 3 NXT rookies will make a diva stable I guess? The Nexettes?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

The_Jiz said:


> The NXT competition is pointless if the losers keep on barging into the WWE anyways.


I don't think NXT was ever meant to propel someone's career (in the sense they're going for). All these programs are merely for storyline continuation and initiation, so the WWE obviously created NXT for this purpose - to introduce new guys and thrust them into storylines most people would not care for if they just suddenly debuted on RAW or Smackdown. I might just be grasping at straws, but this isn't a coincidence.


----------



## benji91

Pyro™ said:


> Not after this. I'd bet on it. And there is no such thing anymore as "making it out of the WWE". TNA is NOT competition or a major organization.
> 
> Nexus was just a group to make it easier for Wade Barrett to become a main eventer and become the biggest heel on the show without having to dominate the main eventers 1 on 1, plus it was an easy way to get them all to join. They want more people on the rosters, but that doesn't mean they'll be stars.


I'm not saying it is competition but Riley can still be successful and make money even if it is with TNA.

I agree that Nexus was created around Wade Barrett but it's sole purpose isn't just to get Wade over. The WWE have done a very clever move in that they have elevated 8 wrestlers from (bar Danielson) nobodies into PPV headliners and the storylines which can come from the Nexus group can elevate any wrestler. I can see Justin Gabriel having a long feud with Rey Mysterio or any combination of Nexus members holding Tag gold.

Also, seldom few workers on the roster have any potential to be stars. There is only a select few who make it and I'm sure that having 7 guys on WWE TV every week, showing the fans their skill can get themselves over and any potential which any of these guys have can be cultivated.


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> HBK was a WWE Champion, Riley is a rookie who doesn't have a secure spot. How are you comparing that?


Probably the same way you compared Carlito and Kozlov to Justin Gabriel. People use the first examples they can come up with, whether they're good examples or not.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Probably the same way you compared Carlito and Kozlov to Justin Gabriel. People use the first examples they can come up with, whether they're good examples or not.




I compared a nobody beating a huge star to a nobody beating a huge star. Not a WWE Champion to a guy who's gonna get fired by the end of the week.



benji91 said:


> I'm not saying it is competition but Riley can still be successful and make money even if it is with TNA.


Well, your definition of success is different than mine. I don't consider you successful until you win a world title, and TNA doesn't have a title I consider to be a world title.


----------



## The_Jiz

Khan WCWR. said:


> I don't think NXT was ever meant to propel someone's career (in the sense they're going for). All these programs are merely for storyline continuation and initiation, so the WWE obviously created NXT for this purpose - to introduce new guys and thrust them into storylines most people would not care for if they just suddenly debuted on RAW or Smackdown. I might just be grasping at straws, but this isn't a coincidence.


1 time is good 2nd time not so much. Whats gonna stop the other season rookies from doing the same thing?

I think they have a good thing going. The fans are clearly invested in the show so I think the winner should mean something. This angle is really tainting NXT. That is a given.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pyro™ said:


> Alright, fine. Terminology. It might have been a mistake, but it wasn't a BOTCH. Kennedy got chances because he was Vince's boy. Riley is not, or at least I haven't seen anything to suggest that.
> 
> HBK was a WWE Champion, Riley is a rookie who doesn't have a secure spot. How are you comparing that?


You know this how, exactly? I'm sure you're working backstage. Oh right, you aren't. 

And besides, even if he isn't 'Vince's Boy' remember Punk? He was 'in the doghouse?' What'd he do about a week later? Oh, he just won the World Heavyweight Championship. 

What HBK did was even worse. He was affecting what was happening on screen and the product. Most people will forget that Riley even attacked Cannon a month from now. HBK was supposed to be a leader but he was a big enough bitch that he refused to job and drop the WWE Championship. I'm pretty sure that's a lot bigger then messing up on who you're beating down.


----------



## Kratosx23

Perfect Poster said:


> You know this how, exactly? I'm sure you're working backstage. Oh right, you aren't.
> 
> And besides, even if he isn't 'Vince's Boy' remember Punk? He was 'in the doghouse?' What'd he do about a week later? Oh, he just won the World Heavyweight Championship.


No, it's not because I'm working backstage. I know because Kennedy said that Vince was huge on him out of his own mouth and told him that he had major plans for him. This was an interview that happened a few months before he won MITB.

Punk has never been in the doghouse. That's a notorious IWC farce that pops up all the time. They report it every time he gets an apparant de-push even if it's for something ridiculous like a dress code that isn't even real.



> What HBK did was even worse. He was affecting what was happening on screen and the product. Most people will forget that Riley even attacked Cannon a month from now. HBK was supposed to be a leader but he was a big enough bitch that he refused to job and drop the WWE Championship. I'm pretty sure that's a lot bigger then messing up on who you're beating down.


Sure it's bigger, but HBK is also bigger than Riley. Austin beat the shit out of his wife, Randy Orton has destroyed hotel rooms, but they fired Rhyno for getting into an argument with his wife. 

Besides, plenty of top stars have pull and Vince will listen to who they won't job to.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I take what Kennedy says with a grain of salt. Remember his 'I've never taken steroids' speech? Bam. Busted less then a month later.

Explain Punk then. He was supposedly in the dog house before winning the WHC.

And refusing to job and affecting the product is inexcusable. Worse by one million miles over what Riley did, especially on NXT, a show that doesn't receive massive ratings. Summerslam is the second biggest show in teh WWE. NXT is a show that draws below 1.2 on Syfy.


----------



## El Dandy

Perfect Poster said:


> I take what Kennedy says with a grain of salt. Remember his 'I've never taken steroids' speech? Bam. Busted less then a month later.
> 
> *Explain Punk then. He was supposedly in the dog house before winning the WHC.*
> 
> And refusing to job and affecting the product is inexcusable. Worse by one million miles over what Riley did, especially on NXT, a show that doesn't receive massive ratings. Summerslam is the second biggest show in teh WWE. NXT is a show that draws below 1.2 on Syfy.


Wasn't Punk also in the dog house because while he was WHC he still dressed like a derelict and Undertaker and co thought he should present himself better as champion? 

Undertaker squashes Punk at Hell In A Cell in the opening of a PPV and took his title. 

Punk then goes to jobbing in the dark match at the next PPV to the one and only R Truf.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Doesn't change the fact he's been a Multi-WHC, which is considered a success, by my counts.

And didn't Jericho have heat on him early in his career in the WWE for working too stiff? Yeah, he didn't go anywhere...

You're jumping to conclusions on stories that aren't even there. I'll wager a million fucking dollars that Riley won't be released within the next week because of this screwup.


----------



## Kratosx23

Perfect Poster said:


> I take what Kennedy says with a grain of salt. Remember his 'I've never taken steroids' speech? Bam. Busted less then a month later.


Sure, he lies, but I don't think so when he's talking about his push. Of course he's gonna lie about steroids, would you tell the truth? He was getting a HUGE push and he got chance after chance. It's obvious Vince liked him.



> Explain Punk then. He was supposedly in the dog house before winning the WHC.


Like I said, it's a notorious farce.



> And refusing to job and affecting the product is inexcusable. Worse by one million miles over what Riley did, especially on NXT, a show that doesn't receive massive ratings. Summerslam is the second biggest show in teh WWE. NXT is a show that draws below 1.2 on Syfy.


Alright, fine, but it's not the same type of star power you're comparing, and frankly, I'm still expecting him to get canned over it.


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> I compared a nobody beating a huge star to a nobody beating a huge star. Not a WWE Champion to a guy who's gonna get fired by the end of the week.


No, you compared guys with no promise beating a huge star to a guy with tons of promise who WWE is CLEARLY behind, beating a huge star.

And that second comparison? A guy who made a huge mistake to a guy who made a huge mistake.

Two people can EASILY play this game.

Also, you say your "definition of success" is different from other people on this forum, but you need to take another step and realize something important: Your definition of success is also different to the definition that the business itself has. So your definition, at this point, is pretty worthless to hold onto.


----------



## El Dandy

Perfect Poster said:


> *Doesn't change the fact he's been a Multi-WHC,* which is considered a success, by my counts.
> 
> And didn't Jericho have heat on him early in his career in the WWE for working too stiff? Yeah, he didn't go anywhere...


Doesn't change the fact that since the last time Punk was in the *dog house* (the scenario I laid out in my previous post), he hasn't exactly won anything.

never heard any of those Jericho alligation's you mentioned myself but they still could be true, but Jericho did have heat for taking a ABC hosting job and then lost to Bourne on PPV but Jericho doing a job is nothing note worthy though


----------



## Perfect Poster

Pyro, you wanna make a wager on Riley being released?


----------



## Kratosx23

EvoLution™;8793293 said:


> No, you compared guys with no promise beating a huge star to a guy with tons of promise who WWE is CLEARLY behind, beating a huge star.


Gabriel pinned Cena when Cena was DOWN. Anybody could do that, Evan Bourne could do that. In fact, Evan Bourne DID do that. That's how he beat Sheamus, who has squashed him in seconds every time they face 1 on 1. It's not like he's Alberto Del Rio and made Super Rey TAP on his fucking debut.



> And that second comparison? A guy who made a huge mistake to a guy who made a huge mistake.
> 
> Two people can EASILY play this game.


Two people who made huge mistakes, but one was a WWE Champion and the other is a rookie who doesn't have a secure spot. Even if he miraculously survives with his job in tact and doesn't get fired, he's gonna pay for it big time.



> Pyro, you wanna make a wager on Riley being released?


What could you POSSIBLY offer me that I would care about on an Internet forum?


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> Gabriel pinned Cena when Cena was DOWN. Anybody could do that, Evan Bourne could do that. It's not like he's Alberto Del Rio and made Super Rey TAP on his fucking debut.


No, Gabriel hit his finisher on a fresh Cena who had just made Otunga tap, and pinned him. In case you didn't draw the connection, Barrett did the same thing to a fresh Randy Orton at the end of the match, in the same situation. And you honestly think Barrett's the only one who's coming out of this?

And no, it's not like he had a debut like that, but number one, Gabriel came up an entirely different way which makes this comparison pointless, and two, right now, he's still bigger than Alberto Del Rio.


> Two people who made huge mistakes, but one was a WWE Champion and the other is a rookie who doesn't have a secure spot. Even if he miraculously survives getting fired, he's gonna pay for it big time.


NOBODY had secure spots in HBK's time, no matter where they were on the card. Don't act like Michaels didn't pay for it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

When I'm right, you have to put: "I'm an over dramatic dumb fuck" as your sig.

I could care less if it's an internet forum.


----------



## kiss the stick

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This is gonna be Goldusts show and his last moment in some form of the spotlight I think.* As far as the girls go Naomi is a attractive black girl,* didn't care for the second girl, and the blonde is fucking smoking hot.


uh oh :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

EvoLution™;8793330 said:


> No, Gabriel hit his finisher on a fresh Cena who had just made Otunga tap, and pinned him. In case you didn't draw the connection, Barrett did the same thing to a fresh Randy Orton at the end of the match, in the same situation. And you honestly think Barrett's the only one who's coming out of this?


Cena was down, there was no way for him to defend himself from being hit like that.

I didn't say Barrett had a credible win over Randy Orton, did I? No, It's obvious that finish was done to protect Orton. Do I think Barrett's the only one coming out of this? The only one coming out of it with a world title, yeah (besides Kaval from season 2). I don't see guys like Gabriel or Riley winning world championships, absolutely not.



> And no, it's not like he had a debut like that, but number one, Gabriel came up an entirely different way which makes this comparison pointless, and two, right now, he's still bigger than Alberto Del Rio.


I don't agree that he's bigger at all. He hasn't proven anything yet on his OWN. Sure, he's got a big spot in the biggest stable in the company, but so does Michael Tarver. He's definately not bigger than Del Rio. They obviously have HUGE plans for Del Rio since they gave him practically the most over the top entrance over and let him beat Rey by submission clean on his debut.



> NOBODY had secure spots in HBK's time, no matter where they were on the card. Don't act like Michaels didn't pay for it.


Oh yeah, and how did he pay for it exactly? I don't recall anything about it. Couldn't have been anything that affected him on screen.


----------



## Twister Of Fate

Man, that was awful. I had no idea what was going on with that ending. Really disappointed about the Alex Riley botch. I do really like the guy, but that was a big oops. Then, you have moves being botched/no-sold left and right and the refs and NXT 2 pros all stand around while Kaval is beat down. I don't know if this group is/was meant to be the SD version of the Nexus or more members for Nexus, but if that's what it's going to come to, they all better step up their game.


----------



## kiss the stick

Amber B said:


> If Maryse isn't a pro- there's something wrong with this show.


come on now, she has a hard time as it is trying to get people to care about ted dibiase jr!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Watching the show right now, sad to see Riley come up third. But WTF was that Migilli-shit promo. I cringed when he was talking about swimming pools and flutes.


----------



## kobra860

Rockhead said:


> Watching the show right now, sad to see Riley come up third. But WTF was that Migilli-shit promo. I cringed when he was talking about swimming pools and flutes.


Don't forget when he started talking about breast feeding. He should have been cut right there.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

What's up with the Riley hate?

Riley will still go to SD and become a mid-carder that has loads of charisma and main-event potential. No way WWE will let him get lost in shuffle, not a chance. He will become a solid rising mid-carder over the new few months and build loads of credibility. I believe he will become a work-horse type like how the Miz was and eventually receive a main-event push in his future. I hate to compare wrestlers but I just see Riley earning his success and eventually becoming a main-eventer.

Losing NXT will not hurt his future in WWE, IMO. Look at Daniel Bryan.

Season 2 will not have a Nexus type stable where there is one main & obvious leader in Wade Barrett and then it's "those other NXT guys". It obvious that the whole Nexus stable will come to an end and Wade Barrett will go on to become a main-eventer while all the other Nexus guys eventually disappear. Season 2 guys like Hennig & Riley won't get jobber status or released, WWE will not let those guys go... especially one of those rare charismatic & very talented in-ring & on the mic wrestlers like Riley.

Alex Riley will have 10x more succes then Kaval during their WWE careers.


----------



## kiss the stick

PhilThePain said:


> LOL! Riley attacked Percy but they're supposed to be working together


black people look alike to him :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

> Alex Riley will have 10x more succes then Kaval in their WWE careers.


Except if he gets released like Bryan for fucking up the ending...

I don't see how you can justify him having 10x more success than Kaval. Sure, Kaval isn't Barrett by a LONG shot, but he's still an NXT winner and they obviously like him, which they don't appear to in Riley's case.


----------



## kiss the stick

seriously i hope kaval gets drafted to SD and wins the whc late this year or early next year before they unify the world belts


----------



## perro

Muta said:


> Losing NXT will not hurt his future in WWE, IMO. Look at Daniel Bryan.


Bryan was over 



> Alex Riley will have 10x more succes then Kaval during their WWE careers.


Lmao probably not


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

> Bryan was over


Riley was getting good heat as a heel, especially with the Miz as his pro... which is something that will benefit his run in WWE, his "alliance" with the Miz.



> Lmao probably not


Kaval will never win a MAJOR WWE title. Yes he will most likely become a Intercontinental/US champion or Tag-Team champion but nothing more. I can picture Danielson as a future WWE/WHC champion but not Kaval, not at the same time as BD. Even if they unify the belt, I doubt Vince would ever have Kaval vs. Danielson for either major WWE title... there might be a necessary height requirement.


----------



## perro

Muta said:


> Riley was getting good heat as a heel, especially with the Miz as his pro... which is something that will benefit his run in WWE, his "alliance" with the Miz.


i think ur underestmating hoe much of that was actually directed at the miz or because he was fucking with kaval

and even if it was heat not even close to comparable with Kaval's or Bryan's



> Kaval will never win a MAJOR WWE title. Yes he will most likely become a Intercontinental/US champion or Tag-Team champion but nothing more.


the wiill win a major title at some point if shit doesn't go horribly wrong


----------



## Kratosx23

Kaval will unfortunately become a world champion. The whole point of this show is to become the "breakout star". You're not a breakout star if you win the IC title, he could've just debuted normally and done that. NXT is made so the person has hype around them to become world champion. I don't think it can happen for him on Raw like Barrett but it will happen.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

> i think ur underestmating hoe much of that was actually directed at the miz or because he was fucking with kaval
> 
> and even if it was heat not even close to comparable with Kaval's or Bryan's





> the wiill win a major title at some point if shit doesn't go horribly wrong


I really don't know how to reply to this. I don't speak Spanglish.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

> Kaval will unfortunately become a world champion. The whole point of this show is to become the "breakout star". You're not a breakout star if you win the IC title, he could've just debuted normally and done that. NXT is made so the person has hype around them to become world champion. I don't think it can happen for him on Raw like Barrett but it will happen.


So you believe Riley won't succed now?


----------



## Kratosx23

Unbelievably so.


----------



## Derek

I was happy to see Kaval win, but I was honestly suprised he won, and was even more so suprised when Riley was eliminated before McGilicuty.

Who knows what the future holds for Kaval. Hopefully he'll be able to connect with the audience. I can't imagine it'll be too long before Riley and McGilicuty make the main roster as well, especially Riley. Not as high on him as others are, but its hard to ignore the fact that he seems ready for the main roster.


----------



## perro

Muta said:


> I really don't know how to reply to this. I don't speak Spanglish.


what now?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

> Unbelievably so.


You're kidding me right?

You & myself may have been his biggest supporters, praising him for his charisma & main-event potential and now you think that he will just disappear?

Riley has *IT* and I don't see WWE fucking his career just because he lost NXT. Look at BD.


----------



## GOON

To be honest, I think Kaval only won NXT to allow the end angle to take place. Riley and McGilicuty are both heels and them getting jumped by the rest of the NXT 2 roster would make them seem like faces. 

Also, I think some of the blame for Alex Riley's major botch should fall on Percy Watson just a little bit. Riley might of been caught up in the moment and the beat down on Watson lasted about thirty seconds. Surely he could of told Riley that he wasn't going with the plan or what not. Wrestlers talk to each other in the ring all the time. Percy allowing the beat down from Riley continue for as long as it did shows that he might not of known what was going on at all. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Kratosx23

Muta said:


> You're kidding me right?
> 
> You & myself may have been his biggest supporters, praising him for his charisma & main-event potential and now you think that he will just disappear?


He couldn't beat a fucking midget with no charisma and a clone of Ted Dibiase jr. You can have all the main event potential in the WORLD, but if Vince doesn't have faith in you, it's not happening. Look at Christian.



> Riley has *IT* and I don't see WWE fucking his career just because he lost NXT. Look at BD.


Yes, let's look at BD. Lost every match he ever competed in on NXT, got fired (which will probably happen to Riley after that huge botch of the ending, unfortunately) and since coming back has gotten his ass kicked by Miz every week. Sure, he'll win the US title but when did the US title mean success? It doesn't. He's not gonna be a future world champion, that's out of his reach.

However, as pointless as losing is, I'll say it's better to be #3 like Gabriel and not #2 like Otunga. It seems like the #3 guy is really the #2 guy and the #2 guy is just a hack who sucks just to make the fans worried about who will be the winner.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> Yes, let's look at BD. Lost every match he ever competed in on NXT, got fired (which will probably happen to Riley after that huge botch of the ending, unfortunately) and since coming back has gotten his ass kicked by Miz every week. Sure, he'll win the US title but when did the US title mean success? It doesn't. He's not gonna be a future world champion, that's out of his reach.


maybe i was mestaken but dint BD put miz in the Label lock and make him tap like a bitch last week?


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, after Miz had already wrestled and wasn't fresh, and didn't Cena beat up Miz before that too? I could've sworn that happened, but maybe not.

Bryan isn't going anywhere, he's just made to look (since NXT ended) like a more credible version of Evan Bourne.


----------



## perro

Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, after Miz had already wrestled and wasn't fresh, and didn't Cena beat up Miz before that too? I could've sworn that happened, but maybe not.
> 
> Bryan isn't going anywhere, he's just made to look (since NXT ended) like a more credible version of Evan Bourne.


yeah same as the miz has done , getting BD ether when hes out numbered or while he was wrestling there pretty much even at this point actually if any thing BD is in the lead cause he has pinned the miz


----------



## -SAW-

I still like Joe. I guess I'm kinda like Pyro, but the total opposite. I couldn't give two shits about mic skills, since I prefer in-ring ability. After all, it's a wrestling show. Not saying mic skills aren't required, because they are, I'm just saying I prefer the in-ring aspect. So I hope Joe goes somewhere. I don't think he's ready for the main-event scene yet, cause he's not, so hopefully he'd get a solid mid-card spot for a while.

Overall, Kaval was the favorite to win kayfabe wise, so I wasn't surprised. However, I was surprised at Riley being eliminated first. Doesn't matter though, since he'll be around for a while.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

the right man clearly won the competition..


----------



## Ham and Egger

I was surely shocked when I saw who won tonight. I'm glad they picked the right man to win and it seems there will be some fallout after this and some storylines for them to work with.


----------



## JordanPippen23

WWE's next breakout star is a TNA reject lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

How is he a reject? He made a name for himself in TNA and did quite good for himself. You're comparing him if he's like Brandon Walker or Eric Young.


----------



## Kratosx23

At least, if nothing else, Kaval winning should end the stupid "Christian went to TNA so Vince won't push him" rumor and people will realize Vince just hates him naturally.


----------



## perro

JordanPippen23 said:


> WWE's next breakout star is a TNA reject lol.


TNA is a stepping stone in his great career, his stuff in japan and ROH made a bigger name for him self then being "senshi" did

when people get started on the indys and or get into roh they are usually told to start with one of four guys

Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson, Cm Punk and Low-Ki AKA Kaval


----------



## DesolationRow

Pleased that Kaval won. Alex Riley will be okay despite losing NXT. The botch at the end, though, was troublesome. That whole ending was pretty weak, honestly. And for the love of all that is holy keep Hennig as far away from a microphone as humanly possible. He makes the current DiBiase sound like his dad and Jack Swagger sound like Kurt Angle by comparison, and I'm actually not exaggerating to be mean, it's just true. He sounds like a Neanderthal who should be a cave man character in a GEICO commercial with a head cold with the worst insults this side of John Morrison. Unbelievable.


----------



## Camoron

That beatdown was absolutely dreadful. Complete and utter clusterfuck of an ending. The pros just stood there and literally WATCHED Husky Harris beating the crap out of Kaval even though there was nobody else in the ring, Alex Riley attacked Percy Watson for no reason and threw him out of the ring, and Percy then stood there among the WWE pros who he had just been fighting with, watching the beatdown on Kaval for a minute before re-entering the ring. Took McGillicutty and Riley way too long to get there. Everyone seemed to be jockeying for position, setting their opponents up for moves 2 or 3 times before actually hitting them. So bad.


----------



## gatorca14

Well that closing segment was one of the worst I've ever seen. It looked like nobody knew what they were supposed to be doing. And how stupid must Riley be when he sees the rookies attacking the pros and Kaval and instead he goes after Percy? Clusterfuck is the perfect word to describe that monstrosity. The whole thing just sucked. Throughout the season, I thought McGillicutty/Hennig would improve over time on the mic, because he was already quite solid in the ring. But damn, he really sucked tonight. His promos were terrible. It sounded like he had no idea what he was trying to say, so he just kept rambling about something. It was really painful to watch. They should have given Kaval his moment and let NXT end with him on top. Goodness knows next season with the divas could be one of the worst ideas ever. I don't foresee any scenario in which next season is entertaining unless the Bella Twins spend the entire season in bikinis.


----------



## DarthSimian

Damn, Michael McGillicutty should have won ! He was way better than Kaval in the mic today, before and after the results were announced. Totally deserved to win.

Anyway, this sets us up for a heel Mike. The Genesis of Michael McGillicutty. And, that is awesome !


----------



## DisturbedOne98

A great season finale of NXT Season 2. The entire show was extremely enjoyable but the ending beatdown was a bit of a mess. Some people are making it out to be a lot worse than it actually was. Ah well, that's the IWC for you...


----------



## TheWFEffect

sadly these guys are chumps compared to the nexus the nexus all look equal size and height and age so they fit together perfectly.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Well I again loved this season, NXT is a great program. I absolutely like the setting, the commentating, Striker as a host etc. Everything looks very new and it's always an exciting program.

I hoped that Riley would win, but Kaval winning is atleast better than Hennig winning. Hennig is AWFUL on the mic, he really needs to work on that. 

I'm also looking forward to Season 3 ... all Divas, yeah . AJ looks HOT.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Sow that was season 2 of NXT. The crowd favorite has one, that it's a good sign for Kaval. But when Riley was eliminated it went downhill. WTF was Hennig thinking with that awkward promo and Riley with his random attack on Eugene. Also O'neil was no selling MVP's kick, that's not a good sign for the guy. If this also is gonna be a group than put them on SD. I can see a tag team in Harris and Hennig, because they liked eachother the whole season. 

And for season 3?? I don;t think I'm gonna watch that every week.


----------



## united_07

DarthSimian said:


> Damn, Michael McGillicutty should have won ! He was way better than Kaval in the mic today, before and after the results were announced. Totally deserved to win.
> 
> Anyway, this sets us up for a heel Mike. The Genesis of Michael McGillicutty. And, that is awesome !


really?? that promo from McGillicutty was so awkward it was embarrassing to watch


----------



## DarthSimian

united_07 said:


> really?? that promo from McGillicutty was so awkward it was embarrassing to watch


You can have your opinion. Personally, Kaval's promo was nowhere near McGillicutty.


----------



## Schultz

Josh Matthews: ''Does somebody want to grab Husky Harris?''

:lmao

Priceless.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Please, change your name to Michael Hennig....

Kaval deservedly won. He always did most of the work during matches and looked great. Hennig has been bland all season. Riley should have been second but hey, who cares?


----------



## Jason93

Re-watching it, the ending was hilariously awful.

- McGillicutty cuts one of the worst promos in history. "Starting this moment from now... from this moment on... this will be the moment... starting now... of the genesis of *Deepens voice* MCGILLICUTTY." 

- The rest of the rookies run into the ring and beat down Kaval. The pros decide to run in and help out, suddenly Eli Cottonwood is standing on the outside and is later nowhere to be found. WHERE DID HE GO?!

- MVP hits Titus O'Neil with a vicious boot in the corner, but O'Neil no-sells it.

- Alex Riley continously attacks Percy Watson. This was one of the most hilarious botches of all-time! 

- The pros randomly just walk backstage for no reason. All whilst Percy Watson stands over Kaval's broken body and does that goofy pose "OH YEAH!"... *screen fades to black*

This was like a comedic imitation of the first Nexus beatdown. And people say TNA Impact is confusing!


----------



## DesolationRow

In conclusion, the finale segment, which should have been an upbeat, well-earned celebration for Kaval, turned into sheer WrestleCrap within moments. Ugh.


----------



## axl626

I don't watch much of NXT but decided to catch the last half and I pretty much agree with everything jason93 said. McGillicutty's promo was just embarrassing. Unfortunately I could see him getting a Dibiase style push simply due to who his dad is, but Hennig had problems in WWE so he may not.

Kaval actually sold the win. He made it a win, if you will. 8*D

And the beatdown was mildly retarded. Is Riley in the early stages of Alzheimer's? Because he sure as hell looked it. Maybe this group will be the 7 Stooges where they beat down everyone including themselves.


----------



## Kratosx23

axl626 said:


> McGillicutty's promo was just embarrassing. Unfortunately I could see him getting a Dibiase style push simply due to who his dad is, but Hennig had problems in WWE so he may not.


You mean a Dibiase style push, like every match he ever has is complete throwaway and he's never relevant at any point? Fine with me.


----------



## DesolationRow

^^

LOL, that's exactly what I was thinking. A DiBiase push is a mirage we keep thinking is just around the corner but never quite materializes.


----------



## KuritaDavion

DarthSimian said:


> Damn, Michael McGillicutty should have won ! He was way better than Kaval in the mic today, before and after the results were announced. Totally deserved to win.
> 
> Anyway, this sets us up for a heel Mike. The Genesis of Michael McGillicutty. And, that is awesome !


Guess we found the one McGillibuddy left. Even if you are a fan I can't see how anyone could think those promos were better then Kaval's, let alone good at all.


----------



## MarkL316

Pyro™;8793624 said:


> Yeah, after Miz had already wrestled and wasn't fresh, and didn't Cena beat up Miz before that too? I could've sworn that happened, but maybe not.
> 
> Bryan isn't going anywhere, he's just made to look (since NXT ended) like a more credible version of Evan Bourne.


I would actually be willing to put money on you being wrong. You mention that Bryan did not win a match on NXT but they would not have made such a big deal out of Bryan being the 7th member at SS if he wasn't going anywhere and didn't he make two members of nexus tap in that match...? On another plus side Cena apparently is high on Bryan. WWE are clearly searching for young guys right now to push up the roster so the likes of Bryan will get their chance.

I am glad Kaval won and hopefully he will be pushed high up the roster and I can see him being on Smackdown. Hopefully Riley will also have a spot on the roster even though he came 3rd, maybe they will have Miz bring him out as a partner for a while as an excuse to keep him on Raw.


----------



## rcc

:lmao Riley's a moron. Surely at some point during that 30 second beatdown of Percy he realised, "Oh shit, I'm attacking the wrong guy." That whole ending was just so poorly executed. Their first night out and I'm not even the slightest bit interested in seeing a NXT Season 2 stable. 

I'm happy to see Kaval win, much deserved and as people have mentioned him and Laycool sold the win really well. Highlight of the show was Cole and Josh's commentary. They were hilarious tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23

MarkL316 said:


> I would actually be willing to put money on you being wrong. You mention that Bryan did not win a match on NXT but they would not have made such a big deal out of Bryan being the 7th member at SS if he wasn't going anywhere and didn't he make two members of nexus tap in that match...? On another plus side Cena apparently is high on Bryan. WWE are clearly searching for young guys right now to push up the roster so the likes of Bryan will get their chance.


They made such a big deal out of it just because his release was absolutely retarded, it infuriated everyone on the Internet, plus it was a complete shock to nearly everyone because he still had Indy dates booked well after SummerSlam, and he had to return that way because he needed revenge on Nexus, plus a way for him to return that actually made sense.

I still don't see that as evidence of him becoming world champion. I can't see Bryan, Riley, Hennig, Gabriel, Harris, Slater or any of the other guys who lost from both seasons as world champions, I just can't. Only Barrett and Kaval.


----------



## Jason93

Sooo what are the odds for Alex Riley's release? I mean, if Bryan got fired for actually obeying the script (though going a little overboard), what will Riley get for going completely against it?


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm betting he gets fired by the end of the week. Hopefully not, but it seems more likely. He's screwed either way, though.


----------



## BambiKiller

I'm looking forward to the NXT Divas one. AJ Lee for the win.


----------



## Baldwin.

YES!! Riley didn't win! =D


----------



## Geeve

Think that bump Riley took in FCW really killed his final few weeks, expected him 1 or 2, as long as he doesn't disappear he should be fine. I think Riley just went for anyone not in tights thinking it was a pro.


----------



## just1988

I just finished watching it and I have to saw I enjoyed the show up until the end where they all jumped him, I just started laughing out loud it was ridiculous.


----------



## It's True

Man Riley is actually retarded, so is Cole for mentoining his beatdown of Watson, but not to the extent Riley is haha


----------



## PowPow

Pyro™ said:


> I still don't see that as evidence of him becoming world champion. I can't see Bryan, Riley, Hennig, Gabriel, Harris, Slater or any of the other guys who lost from both seasons as world champions, I just can't. Only Barrett and Kaval.


How can you see Kaval as a champ but not Bryan? It's quite obvious that Kaval's going to have an extremely competitive match but won't become champion whenever he gets that title shot. Bryan has more charisma and I think is more credible with his submission style than Kaval.


----------



## Magsimus

:lmao at Riley. What an idiot. Poor Percy Watson had no idea what to do.


----------



## Kratosx23

PowPow said:


> How can you see Kaval as a champ but not Bryan? It's quite obvious that Kaval's going to have an extremely competitive match but won't become champion whenever he gets that title shot. Bryan has more charisma and I think is more credible with his submission style than Kaval.


Just because I don't see any of the losers from NXT becoming world champion. I agree that Bryan has more upside than Kaval, and I know I'll be wrong and that makes me an idiot, etc, but whatever. I'm sticking to it.

I don't see Kaval losing either because it's a wasted shot. If the winner doesn't win his match, then there is no breakout star because they all got contracts and that nullifies the entire contest.


----------



## dan the marino

:lmao Riley's a moron. You'd think they would know who to attack and who was on their side.

I would've been happy with either a Kaval or a Riley win; just as long as it wasn't McGuillicutty. They're also the only two guys I cared for this season, along with Percy Watson. I just hope they don't simply rehash Nexus with this idea though.

Any way, even though I didn't care for many of the rookies this season, I still enjoyed most of the episodes I saw. The ending to this one was a bit awkward though; McGillicutty seemed kinda nervous and unsure of exactly what to say in his promo, and the beatdown was pretty confusing. Overall though, the season was pretty good, even if I wasn't in to most of the wrestlers.

Next season is going to do pretty horrible though. An all diva Nexus? Oh God...


----------



## Prospekt's March

Did Riley forget his script or what? :lmao

But i doubt he would get fired, the man's just too good to be let go but we have witnessed stranger things happened before. *coughdanielbryantiegatecough*


----------



## adri17

:lmao at Riley, he can't differ between the black people, and attacked Percy thinking he was MVP or Kofi.

And fuck the WWE for ruining Kaval's greatest moment (so far) in the WWE.


----------



## BambiKiller

:lmao an indy wrestler is having an argument with Lucky cannon via Twitter :lmao. I don't know what's worse them arguing or me for watching it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Riley attacking Percy Watson :lmao


----------



## Gingermadman

Looks like that bump Riley took was more seirous than we first expected :lmao


----------



## adri17

Easy, people. No way they are letting Riley go for this. It's not like people would notice.



Oh wait...


----------



## kobra860

I watched the ending a second time. It looks so bad when O'Neil no sells MVP's boot in the corner. I didn't even notice it the first time since so much was going on.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That felt like a HUSTLE (RIP) parody of the Nexus beatdown...


Seriously, Botchmania's gonna have a field day.


----------



## Victarion

man that ending sucked, they could have easily had the nxt rejects attack him if he cut a promo on smackdown or something, but it just looked really bad.

the wwe stars just stood there and riley beating up OH YEAH was hilarious considering they were standing beside each other a few minutes later. 

delighted kaval won. also hope these nxt rookies if they do form a stable don't have mcguillicudy as their mouthpiece. he was lucky cannon level of bad last night.


----------



## Zaiko

That ending was soooo bad.. I still have no idea what Riley was doing. Just plain dumb. He attacks Watson for a good 30 seconds, then 2 minutes later they're standing side by side in the ring. The pros got beat up by some rookies and just walked away for no good reason to let Kaval get beat up.. Plus NO ONE attacked Husky Harris the whole time.

McGillicutty's first promo was like what the hell.... Breast feeding, flutes, swimming pools.. nice.

Glad Kaval won. Ending was just so bad..


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Alex Riley must hate black people, goes right after MVP when he entered the ring then attacks his own team mate in Percy. Does Michael Hayes have a new agent or something?


----------



## Deacon of Demons

If last nights season finale showed anything at all it showed that with the exception of Kaval, that NONE of them are ready to be called up to the main roster, not one. ALL SEVEN of them looked absolutely horrific in that ending promo. Horrible promo from Henning, Alex Riley attacking his own team member, pretty much everyone botching their own damn finisher (Otunga say hi) they all looked like shit.

Out of those 7, yea Harris and Riley are the closest to being ready to be called up, but after last night I don't think they should be. 

I honestly can't remember the last time where a superstar/group of superstars tried to do something "major" and just came off looking sooooo incredibly bad like Genesis did.

Sad really.


----------



## HanktheKaiser

Is it bad that cannot stop laugh about what happened between Percy and Alex. I just want to know what the hell was going though Percy Watson's head when he saw who was attacking him and then slammed him down. And then after Percy gets up, Riley half-ass throws him out of the ring.

Also the bumps Kaval took last night were amazing. Nearly breaking his leg on Cannon's finisher and titus O'neil dropping him on the back of his head couldn't felt that great.


----------



## Nexus One

As much as I loved Kaval winning this whole thing, I LOVED Layla and her dress much, much more. I'm gonna miss seeing her on two shows every week. LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


----------



## Nocturnal

This entire episode sucked. Henning should never touch a microphone again, that promo was just terrible. The final segment was unbelievably bad. The video packages they showed for NXT3 also brought down the quality of this season finale. The entire episode seemed like one big debacle. Also fpalm @ Alex Riley attacking percy.
NXT1>NXT2 and I hope most of these guys do not make it to the main roster. Seriously they could've killed Kaval.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

ok. Im not sold on this show lol it was horrible.
Hennings promo before elimination was boring and he had no clue what he was going on about...his logic was vote kaval off because his name means flute? aye ok. Then his promo about the genesis was screwed. He repeated and went back and repeated and stumbled before finally getting to the punch line. How hard is it to say this moment here marks the genesis of mcguillicutty.

Kofi botched his entrance im sure when introducing mike to the ring, he stopped looked round then turned back and continued before stopping and looking round again.

Why did the refs stop the pros in the end? surely they should have been stopping the rookies? WHy did riley come out attack MVP then plant Percy before teaming with percy (who no sold the attack and got right back up) to take on kaval. So many bothces of finishers and moves in that it was hard to watch.

All divas? Really? I guess we will be seeing plenty of mixed tag matches with primo and goldust over the next 8 weeks or whatever it is. Ill watch next week but i cant say im looking forward to hearing an hour of diva promos and cat fighting. with the occasional excuse me x4 untill she gets the heat she wants. Ill probably skip this season, challenges are bad enough for guys but i dread to see what they come up with for tthe diva challenges.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Nexus One said:


> As much as I loved Kaval winning this whole thing, I LOVED Layla and her dress much, much more. I'm gonna miss seeing her on two shows every week. LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA! LAYLA!


I agree, she looked amazing last night.

Hopefully, the WWE pairs her up with Kaval, and she can get more exposure that way.


----------



## Jbardo

I have just watched the final segment and i laughed all the way through it, that guy no selling MVP`s boot in the corner? what was that? Husky taking too long to take down Kavel while the pros just stand there? classic & finally Riley attacking the wrong guy then 2 minutes later they are together like nothing happened? one of the funniest things i have ever seen in a ring.


----------



## -SAW-

Pyro™;8794251 said:


> I still don't see that as evidence of him becoming world champion. I can't see Bryan, Riley, Hennig, Gabriel, Harris, Slater or any of the other guys who lost from both seasons as world champions, I just can't.


Well, there are only two guys on that list that I can see as WHC. So...


----------



## lic05

:lmao I just saw the ending, reading it here didn't make any justice to the actual footage, And the super serious beatdown ending with Percy doing his "OH YEAH!" was the cherry of that clusterfuck cake.


----------



## Rmx820

If they are going to make a Nexus like faction out of those guys, I really hope Hennig isn't the leader, even though it seems like he will be. God this is going to suck.


----------



## Notorious

Rmx820 said:


> If they are going to make a Nexus like faction out of those guys, I really hope Hennig isn't the leader, even though it seems like he will be. God this is going to suck.


I hope not.

It will suck but if they do I think Hennig & Riley will share the leadership role.

On topic, that was probably the most botched segment I've ever seen in my life. It looked really unprofessional, almost like backyard wrestling, no wonder these guys weren't picked, none of them are ready.


----------



## RKO696

Im so glad Kaval won and he deserved it

He was the most over guy by far this whole competition and probably the most over guy in both seasons

That ending was hella weird. WTF was going between Riley and Watson?

Im not going to be watching that season 3


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> He couldn't beat a fucking midget with no charisma and a clone of Ted Dibiase jr. You can have all the main event potential in the WORLD, but if Vince doesn't have faith in you, it's not happening.


It's not that Vince didn't let him beat Kaval. It's that HE didn't beat Kaval. I'm sorry, I'm the biggest Alex Riley fan in the world, literally, but he quite simply did NOT outperform Kaval and did NOT deserve the NXT win. Riley is better than that, and should be absolutely ashamed of himself. If anything, this loss should be a wake-up call for him, to actually *use* his abilities, and not just rest on his laurels like he did the entire season.


----------



## CC91

Im guessing we will see Kaval vs Daniel Bryan for the US Title sometime soon


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

what's the hate for kaval??

he needed this more than riley did ... did you hear the heat riley got last night?? that's more heat than dibiase has ever gotten and with riley's mic skills he'll be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23

It is that Vince didn't let him win because they know the winner as soon as the season is announced. This isn't an impromptu competition. Do you seriously think they made the 50% fan vote idea with the design of letting a heel go over? Never.

He didn't outperform him? He did on the mic, and he never had any hope in hell of outperforming him in the ring, neither did anybody else. You already know that, so since you're so high on ring work, I don't know why you didn't just pick Kaval as the deserving winner from the start. 

The only thing he really did wrong was that mess up of the season finale ending. God knows how that moron allowed that to happen, but other than that he was fine. "Using" his abilities, whatever you seem to think that means is not going to do any good. If Vince doesn't like you, he doesn't like you. That's why Christian is stuck in permanent midcard hell, or are you going to start shitting on him too for not being able to accomplish anything?


----------



## CC91

The 8/31 season two finale of NXT did a 1.02 rating with 1,323,000 viewers.


I bet next week it will be halfed, viewers will be turned off by the ending and the divas/pros


----------



## DahStoryTella

Jamie Keyes is so fine.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm betting they won't even be able to beat TNA. It's obvious this season is just throwaway to fill out their contract. No reason to watch it at all.


----------



## P.Smith

Really glad Kaval won he entertained me the most throughout the entire season, he deserved it.


----------



## Rawlin

i sorta wanted Alex Riley to win, and i felt kinda bad that he didnt.


until the attack. 
fuck that. if you're gonna be that dumb, you didn't really deserve to win in the first place. seriously, WHAT was that. it was so baffling. what a lack of presence in a very important situation.


----------



## King Of The Game

CC91 said:


> Im guessing we will see Kaval vs Daniel Bryan for the US Title sometime soon


More like Kaval/Ziggler for IC title, Kaval will be better suited on Smackdown.



CC91 said:


> The 8/31 season two finale of NXT did a 1.02 rating with 1,323,000 viewers.
> 
> 
> I bet next week it will be halfed, viewers will be turned off by the ending and the divas/pros


They wont be able to draw anything close to a Beautiful People segment draw on Impact. They most likely dont even care what number it will do its only to fill the 6 weeks left they have to fill.


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> He didn't outperform him? He did on the mic, and he never had any hope in hell of outperforming him in the ring, neither did anybody else. You already know that, so since you're so high on ring work, I don't know why you didn't just pick Kaval as the deserving winner from the start.


Probably because I value EVERYTHING, which you should know, but apparently are pretending not to. From the all-around aspect, in my mind there was absolutely nobody who could beat Alex Riley. Until he, unfortunately, proved me wrong.

Kaval slowly earned my respect. Kaval wasn't even in my projected top three at first. He flat-out just *did a better job* than Riley, and for me to say something like that about someone like Kaval, in comparison to someone like Alex Riley, is absolutely mind-boggling to me.


> It is that Vince didn't let him win because they know the winner as soon as the season is announced. This isn't an impromptu competition. Do you seriously think they made the 50% fan vote idea with the design of letting a heel go over? Never.


If Riley had done well enough, he would've earned the popular vote. Fans recognize when something special is in front of them; just ask Wade Barrett. You seem to forget that WWE has a much larger audience than just women and children. So no, it's NOT that Vince didn't let him win. Speaking of that...


> If Vince doesn't like you, he doesn't like you. That's why Christian is stuck in permanent midcard hell, or are you going to start shitting on him too for not being able to accomplish anything?


I don't know how many times I have to repeat this: YOU DON'T KNOW VINCE MCMAHON, and you never will. Get out of your silly little dream world and come back to reality, okay?


> "Using" his abilities, whatever you seem to think that means is not going to do any good.


If Alex Riley had performed like the Alex Riley I always so highly speak of, then nobody would've been able to even remotely challenge him, period. Nobody here would've even been scared about anyone else winning, because nobody else would've come close. The Alex Riley that earned his call-up is NOT the Alex Riley that just crapped away an NXT competition.

I have faith though that given the opportunity, the Alex Riley that earned his call-up is going to wake the fuck up and realize that he can't rest on his laurels if he wants to sit at the top of this company. And I will look forward to enjoying his future performances without NXT time limits, and I will look forward to him breaking out in front of the pack, and I will most certainly look forward to getting rid of the sour taste he has left in my mouth after this competition.


----------



## RKO696

Riley will be fine. I bet he will end up winning more world titles than Kaval. The WWE obviously love the guy.

I'm not even sure Kaval was who they wanted to win from the start. I think it was suppose to be Henning. That's why he got off to such a great start, just like Barrett last season. But he could never get over with the crowd

Kaval on the other hand, looked so great in the ring, the crowd loved him. So they had to make him the winner. If he didn't win, their whole internet voting thing would just come off looking like bullshit. Because he was BY FAR the most popular rookie. They use that whole voting thing as a way to draw ratings, because it makes people feel like their opinion on the show matters. You can look at NXT as the WWE's version of American Idol


----------



## tyciol

That brawl at the end of it confused me because at first Alex Riley was attacking Percy Watson and then it looked like they were cooperating so I was very confused. Why were the referees like Charles Robinson keeping the pros from rescuing Kaval?

Also... Layla when Kaval wins... WTF

Is it just me, or at 2:30 in this video does she stick her tongue in his ear??





Or a smaller vid, at 0:40 into this:





I swear, I saw it...I am thinking this has to be more than just a bit with Layla crushing on Kaval, bet she likes him for real.



Rmx820 said:


> If they are going to make a Nexus like faction out of those guys, I really hope Hennig isn't the leader, even though it seems like he will be. God this is going to suck.


Unfortunately that it how it is strongly seeming, obviously called "Genesis".

Then of course we could see a Nexus-Genesis alliance, and finally... um... Genexusis? Clearly Kaval will be the Daniel Bryan role for ...


----------



## AllStarsRKO

^ I agree, they're probably dating.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

> If Vince doesn't like you, he doesn't like you. That's why Christian is stuck in permanent midcard hell, or are you going to start shitting on him too for not being able to accomplish anything?


Man, your absolute loss of faith in Alex Riley completely and utterly bewilders me. After all the talk & talk & talk you did (I did the same) about him becoming a future superstar.... and only because of Kaval winning, he's fucked? Come'on brother, you have to believe that the guy will not just disappear.

And who ever said that Vince doesn't like Riley? What you said is true about someone's success depending on whether Vince likes you or not, but I can't see how Vince doesn't LOVE this guy.

Did Alex Riley not winning NXT Season 2 totally make you not a fan of his anymore?


----------



## tyciol

DH said:


> Goldust is a pro :lmao





hazuki said:


> GOLDDUST?!


This isn't TNA, no 3D or 2D, just one =) I am glad to see he's getting work, he rocks.

I'm looking forward to Season 3 primarily because of Goldust, and also I guess a bit curious what the heck has Primo been doing lately. Since Goldust was friends with Yoshi Tatsu maybe he'll drop by for an episode? Perhaps Sheamus? The return of Beth Phoenix? Cody Rhodes clearly has to stop by since he won that poll, not to mention the GD connection though they try to push that down. Also, if we get that diva who hangs with the Usos then that's a window for Santino to stop by, and in turn, perhaps Koslov or Regal (NXT season 1 mentor). Since they do nothing with Dibiase and Dibiase hangs with Maryse that's also a window. If Natalya stops by then you'll see some Hart Dynasty exposure (hopefully devoid of the titles they're doing shit all with). Maybe some more Trish Stratus to flirt with Jericho in Toronto?

As the Diva pro victors of season 2 you can bet Lay-cool will stop by. Since Jericho is the winning pro of S1 it would be cool if he did but he didn't for .. so I'm not hopeful =(



ADR LaVey said:


> Why would you go after the IC title when you could go after the world?


Better chances. Better to win the IC than fail to win a heavyweight belt.

Also, I can't see Kaval going after the Raw title so that leaves SmackDown and Kane is wrapped up in his Undertaker feud..

Although Kane vs. Kaval would actually be pretty cool and give Undertaker some recovery time. Kaval is almost like a miniature good-looking agile version of Kane, if you think about it, what with their similar names and baldness and Kaval's pro being the Undertaker's wife...



Pyro™;8791990 said:


> I think everybody KNOWS what belt stays if they get unified.
> *Womens and Divas - Women's
> *Intercontinental and US - Intercontinental
> *WWE and World - WWE


Eh, I really don't see them ever retiring the World Heavyweight Championship, that thing's been around forever, they even put out that DVD about it. That's a totally different matter from retiring the US title since really from the inception, Patterson's IC was supposed to be a unification of North and South America which U.S. is just a small part of.



Fire at Heart said:


> Winner of this match wins Nxt so obivous.


Or not.



KnowYourRole said:


> No more McGullibuddies.


Actually when Hennig's Genesis debues to join the Nexus, I'm sure we'll be calling them the McGillibuddies.



KH Diplomats said:


> Did anyone see that huge ass woman? lol


You mean the female Khali? Yes. She's fatter than Vicky, she has future promise just because of the Big Show, I think, perfect match for him. Also, Big Show actually brought up kissing Vicky, yet oddly enough, never came up the many times she was at ringside with Big Show in the ring on Smackdown in the last year, including when she actually talks to Jeri-Show.



MysticRVD said:


> Riley and Kaval should just be tied or something and Riley can go to Raw and Kaval to SD lol


This is a guarantee, and you don't need to win for this, after all they've both already showed up with their Pros on these shows multiple times as is.



Swag said:


> I wish Val Venis was still here. He should be a diva pro


I'd love that, but even TNA only gave VV & X-pac a couple episodes of air time before dropping them. Expecting them to get on WWE is like expecting Chyna to get on TNA. It'd be awesome but they fear the standards I guess.



PoisonMouse said:


> What can the Bellas teach? The slutty dance?


I wouldn't knock them, I've seen them do some okay ring work, they just only get the chance to do it about twice a year due to being guest host eye candy. I remember one of them doing a sweet jump off the top turnbuckle a few weeks ago, was commented on Right After Wresting on The Score



ZackDanielson said:


> What the hell are Bellas gonna teach their rookie, how to be the biggest slut in the WWE locker room?


They can probably offer more ring advice than Vicky's Cougar Splash, but in terms of mike skill, I don't think anyone will top Ms Guerrero.



Tempest said:


> LOL Primo a Pro :lmao


I have no idea why they keep giving him work, everyone just associates him with Carlito. Perhaps they're keeping him around because once Carlito's done his rehab he'll shave the fro and cause some drama as a straight edge society member.

I imagine that's how they'd bring back Jeff Hardy if TNA ever collapses.



JerseyCloverleaf said:


> Also, I LOVE the people in here saying that Hennig's only doing well because of his father. Husky Harris' father was also a WWE Wrestler, also a former champion. And more importantly, Husky's father STILL WORKS FOR THE WWE. Curt Hennig died long after he was with WWE, so it's not like WWE is having Joe do well because they owe anything to Curt's family.
> 
> The only difference that it makes that Joe is Curt's son is that Joe had access to incredible training that no other NXT'er had. He was trained by Harley Race, Curt Hennig, and Brock Lesnar. And you know what? It shows.


In regards to their dads though: Mr. Perfect was this high-tier popular face whereas IRS was a mid-tier heel much of the time, and we have to take Harris' huskiness into account as I imagine Vince looks down on that unless you are Big Show or Mark Henry.



kobra860 said:


> Hennig is so bad. That promo was abysmal.


Abyss doesn't deserve to be associated with that shit, he's doing okay on TNA, manipulating Janice to .... RVD and Dr. Stevie Richards and all.



ToddTheBod said:


> Goldust should of been the only male Pro. Primo is this season's Zack Ryder. No one cares.


That's a bit of an insult to Zack Ryder. He was doing better in spite of being on ECW than Primo was doing wherever it was he was (SD?) and he's had recent Raw events, not to mention getting a push from Sheamus from getting jobbed, much like Goldust did from his own match. Primo's just been languishing, probably due in part to Carlito's problems. That feud those two had with Morrison-Miz a couple years back was pretty cool, those two should adopt him until apple-spitter gets back.



Swag said:


> Wow how is she a pro


Eddie was such a pro that his waifu automatically is one too. Plus, she does have mike skills and can draw heat. Also, cougar splash, and a window to get chick magnet Dolph Ziggler onto the show, which would be awesome, which also means IC title like Kofi brought while he had it, much like Miz brought his US title and Jericho on S1 his heavyweight while he had it. Oh and, cougar splash, we must not forget it. She was also pretty tight with Lay-Cool for a while, teaming up against Piggy James and Beth Phoenix.



kobra860 said:


> Vicky is on the show? They're just trying to get the show canceled aren't they?


You mean just like she got Raw and Smackdown cancelled by regularly appearing as the GM and Consultant? Or having sweaty makeout sessions with Edge > Big Show > > FCW Italian guy nobody remembers > Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Kratosx23

EvoLution™;8796593 said:


> Probably because I value EVERYTHING, which you should know, but apparently are pretending not to. From the all-around aspect, in my mind there was absolutely nobody who could beat Alex Riley. Until he, unfortunately, proved me wrong.


If you value everything, then why are you a Hennig fan? That guy doesn't have a clue what he's doing on the mic and he DEFINATELY proved that on the finale, and you were endorsing him as the guy who should win until the last few weeks.

I don't see how he wasn't the best all arounder. Kaval was AWFUL on the mic until the VERY end of the competition where he cut an acceptable promo, but nothing groundbreaking. Pretty much exactly the type of thing you'd expect. He was good in the ring, not on the mic. Riley was limited in the ring because he cut his head open and was dealing with it all season, but he did ok, and he delivered on the mic. The only thing wrong with his mic work was the bad material, which everybody got.



> Kaval slowly earned my respect. Kaval wasn't even in my projected top three at first. He flat-out just *did a better job* than Riley, and for me to say something like that about someone like Kaval, in comparison to someone like Alex Riley, is absolutely mind-boggling to me.


I still don't know how you arrived at this conclusion, because I found Riley infinitely more entertaining than Kaval, who was dull and bland.



> If Riley had done well enough, he would've earned the popular vote. Fans recognize when something special is in front of them; just ask Wade Barrett. You seem to forget that WWE has a much larger audience than just women and children. So no, it's NOT that Vince didn't let him win.


Please. There's no way in HELL Wade Barrett would beat Kaval in a popular vote. Never in a million years. 

I'm not sure what more you really wanted out of him. The matches on NXT are extremely short, and since he's not Kaval, he can't deliver in the ring in that amount of time, not to mention the head injury he dealt with. On the mic, with the bad material he got, he delivered it as well as you could. He was supremely confident, well delivered, charismatic. I've watched a bunch of promos of him in FCW and they were delivered the exact same way. I don't see anything that would've improved his performances.



> If Alex Riley had performed like the Alex Riley I always so highly speak of, then nobody would've been able to even remotely challenge him, period. Nobody here would've even been scared about anyone else winning, because nobody else would've come close. The Alex Riley that earned his call-up is NOT the Alex Riley that just crapped away an NXT competition.


I would've questioned it, I said he wasn't winning right from the start. It was obvious with the 50% fan vote that they wanted a face to go over.



> I have faith though that given the opportunity, the Alex Riley that earned his call-up is going to wake the fuck up and realize that he can't rest on his laurels if he wants to sit at the top of this company. And I will look forward to enjoying his future performances without NXT time limits, and I will look forward to him breaking out in front of the pack, and I will most certainly look forward to getting rid of the sour taste he has left in my mouth after this competition.


And what if he's not given the opportunity? After that botch he made of the ending, they'll probably fire him like they did Bryan. And even if they don't, if they're making a stable of NXT season 2 (minus Kaval), Hennig will be the leader and he'll be a background character and they'll forget about him when the group ends the same way they'll forget about guys like Tarver when Nexus ends.



Muta said:


> Man, your absolute loss of faith in Alex Riley completely and utterly bewilders me. After all the talk & talk & talk you did (I did the same) about him becoming a future superstar.... and only because of Kaval winning, he's fucked? Come'on brother, you have to believe that the guy will not just disappear.


I didn't say he was a future superstar. I said he had all the tools and abilities to be one, but I also said he wasn't winning NXT, and I also said anyone who doesn't win NXT won't have a productive career in WWE, and by productive, I mean resulting in a world title win, or more. 

Provided they don't fire him for that mess of the season 2 ending, he's not going to disappear, but, not disappearing doesn't make him a future world champion. NXT is about having a single superstar break out, WWE brands the others as losers.



> And who ever said that Vince doesn't like Riley? What you said is true about someone's success depending on whether Vince likes you or not, but I can't see how Vince doesn't LOVE this guy.


Give me some hard evidence that he loves Riley. Is it just because he had a great pro and a winning record on NXT? Darren Young had a great pro (a much higher status one at that) and a winning record. Does Vince love Darren Young? Is he a future world champion? Hell no. If Vince loved him, he would've won, because Kaval is the type of guy who WWE never wants to be a star, and Hennig is the type of guy who CAN'T be a star. 



> Did Alex Riley not winning NXT Season 2 totally make you not a fan of his anymore?


Why would you think I'm not a fan of him? Saying he has no future doesn't mean I hate his work, it means he has no future. I'm not gonna get my hopes up and say he's gonna be a massive star and then see him get screwed a bunch of times and then fired like Kennedy or misused to hell like Christian. If he wins a MITB or beats somebody like Orton or Triple H on PPV, then I'll consider him maybe having a serious career, but not if he's just going to flounder around the midcard cutting time off his career with Bryan in the US title scene.



tyciol said:


> Eh, I really don't see them ever retiring the World Heavyweight Championship, that thing's been around forever, they even put out that DVD about it. That's a totally different matter from retiring the US title since really from the inception, Patterson's IC was supposed to be a unification of North and South America which U.S. is just a small part of.


If WWE unified the WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship, there's absolutely no way the WWE Championship is the one that goes. It's not even the remotest of possibilities. Never. That's their company title. The World Heavyweight Championship has been around forever, but only in design. WWE likes to consider it a successor to the NWA/WCW belts, but the one Kane has still started in 2002, and even if it were the real NWA Championship, it's not THEIR title. The WWE Championship will never leave.


----------



## Shivaki

The more I think about it the more I am happy that Kaval won. The shortest "rookie" (even though he has more experience in the ring than some of the veterans there) on the show and he wins NXT where it is no secret that a certain someone favors big, tall and muscular guys over others. 

Really, who would have thunk it from the days of him being in the Indys and the days of Low Ki/Senshi in TNA that he would be in the WWE now and looking like he will have a promising future there? He definatly deserves it and I credit WWE for atleast acknowledging his previous history in wrestling, even though he really isn't a "rookie". They let him say that he has wrestled Eddie Guerrero even.

The finale was alright. Hennigs mic. talk pretty much explained as to why he wasn't going to nor shouldn't win, even though I guessed that he would because he was less obvious than the other two to win it.

I didn't think much of Rileys botch of attacking the wrong person because it looked like as if he was sent out at the last minute to help out. That whole attack thing was a mess though.


----------



## kiss the stick

So much fail


----------



## nate_h

If this turns into a smackdown Nexus then damn that lineup is lame in comparison to Raw's.


----------



## Evo

Pyro™ said:


> If you value everything, then why are you a Hennig fan? That guy doesn't have a clue what he's doing on the mic and he DEFINATELY proved that on the finale, and you were endorsing him as the guy who should win until the last few weeks.


I became more of a Hennig fan because he was undoubtedly impressive in the first half of NXT, and his pre-tape gave me every reason to believe that he had promise. Every reason. And what I said about Hennig was that if he won, it would be well-deserved because of the way he was busting his ass. You really need to stop this formula of trying to change my words. It's hopeless, much like your Vince McMahon arguments.


> I don't see how he wasn't the best all arounder. Kaval was AWFUL on the mic until the VERY end of the competition where he cut an acceptable promo, but nothing groundbreaking. Pretty much exactly the type of thing you'd expect. He was good in the ring, not on the mic. Riley was limited in the ring because he cut his head open and was dealing with it all season, but he did ok, and he delivered on the mic. The only thing wrong with his mic work was the bad material, which everybody got.


Kaval was never awful on the mic. His first couple of promos seemed strange because we weren't used to his voice. He was cutting good promos well before the "very" end, and the best overall promo on this show was given by Kaval, not by Alex Riley. That is the most unbelievable statement I've ever written, but it's the truth.


> I still don't know how you arrived at this conclusion, because I found Riley infinitely more entertaining than Kaval, who was dull and bland.


Dull and bland people don't get such great crowd reactions.


> Please. There's no way in HELL Wade Barrett would beat Kaval in a popular vote. Never in a million years.


I'm pretty sure I never said that, but here you go again, trying to change my words around. This has got to be the most stubborn, tired effort ever. Why do you persist? Just take things for what they are. Is that so hard?

I said "ask Wade Barrett" because at the end of the season, he was the undeniable winner of the competition, much like Kaval was this season. People knew he was a heel, but they didn't know whether to boo or cheer him, because they knew he was so good. THAT'S what Alex Riley needed to do. THAT is on a laundry list of things Riley failed to do.


> I'm not sure what more you really wanted out of him. The matches on NXT are extremely short, and since he's not Kaval, he can't deliver in the ring in that amount of time, not to mention the head injury he dealt with. On the mic, with the bad material he got, he delivered it as well as you could. He was supremely confident, well delivered, charismatic. I've watched a bunch of promos of him in FCW and they were delivered the exact same way. I don't see anything that would've improved his performances.


As a fan of Riley, I can't disrespect him by saying that "well, everyone had to deal with it." Everyone else in this competition is not Alex Riley. What more I wanted out of him? Hell, I just wanted him to be Alex Riley. That would've been nice.


> And what if he's not given the opportunity? After that botch he made of the ending, they'll probably fire him like they did Bryan. And even if they don't, if they're making a stable of NXT season 2 (minus Kaval), Hennig will be the leader and he'll be a background character and they'll forget about him when the group ends the same way they'll forget about guys like Tarver when Nexus ends.


Except that they won't be forgetting about guys like Tarver. Since you always ignore the argument I bring up here, this is yet another example where I happily say that my point has already been proven, and just move on with it. NXT was never a one-man show, and never will be.


----------



## Sceptic

Why are people still arguing with Pyro? It's like talking to the world's most hysterical brick wall. You're not going to convince him of anything, because he believes his opinions are *facts* and so will never be persuaded to change them. If he wants to labour under his delusions, just let him and laugh at him.


----------



## Prospekt's March

kiss the stick said:


> So much fail


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Never gets old.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I don't think Titus expected that kick which is why he moved and said "What the fuck you doing?"


----------



## just1988

kiss the stick said:


> So much fail


What a fucking mess, these are classic WCW styled botches. If I was Vince, I would of been absolutely furious with Riley & TO'N.

I don't think I've dropped this in here yet, so for anybody who didn't see it when it was in my sig...


----------



## FLAW

anyone else see some heel potential in Lucky Cannon during his short 'promo' with Matt Striker on the finale? I really thought he was too goofy and had too boring of a look as a face, but he seems pretty confident and I think his look lends well to being a heel. He's also just a big guy

i hope they don't do some nexus part 2 bull, I'd like to see Lucky Cannon and Alex Riley get a decent shot at stardom though


----------



## HARASHIMA

Kaval is the one


----------



## Mizaniac

What i dont get is why Riley attacked Percy Watson. Not sure if the other Rookies hit each other. Then at the end all the Rookies where stood together. WTF ?


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Did Cole called Cottonwood Aloisa?


----------



## kobra860

FLAW said:


> anyone else see some heel potential in Lucky Cannon during his short 'promo' with Matt Striker on the finale? I really thought he was too goofy and had too boring of a look as a face, but he seems pretty confident and I think his look lends well to being a heel. He's also just a big guy
> 
> i hope they don't do some nexus part 2 bull, I'd like to see Lucky Cannon and Alex Riley get a decent shot at stardom though


I still don't see it. He was terrible as a face and he's not believable as a heel. He wasn't too impressive in the ring and he's just bland in general. Besides having the right look, he has nothing working in his favor.


----------

